# Manchester Care Girls : Part 13



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Dakota - love your pic of bubs


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Tea's on so just a quickie!!

Kat - well done on your EC you must be chuffed!!!

Only done 4 tests now   tring to restrain myself


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Only 4, you've got to do at least another 6 before your scan  

I have just decided that I want garlic and herb boursin cheese and ritz crackers for my tea, typically DH is at work and has the car


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Had to restrain myself while DH was home, but got another three tonight on my way home   

Just tell DH its an emergancy   (it is kinda)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tried that and failed    He just ran through a list of what we had in the freezer.  I made myself something but I've left half of it, problem is, if it's not something I fancy there and then, I just lose my appetite.  Ooooo you've all this to come, give it a couple of weeks  

DH was as bad as me for buying tests.  Every time I said I wasn't doing anymore, if I sent him to the supermarket for something he'd come home with a twin pack and the excuse he'd only bought the stores own brand and not the expensive ones


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

love it   mine were buy two and get a third free - so was a bargin.  Do you think they do them at the pound shop


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Apparently they do and they're meant to be pretty good - they're the dip ones like those internet cheapies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Swinny - great news we are on the same drugs this time we can enjoy the experience together 

Yvonne - you prob know better than me, but are you ok with bousin, with it being soft cheese?  its prob me not knowing what i'm talking about 

George - so glad your still showing  wooo hoooo!!

Em - glad the op went well but boooo to adhesions, rest up and take it easy, keep us posted 

 to all you other ladies xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Boursin's pasteurised so it's okay - there's another one (can't remember the name of it now though) that's similar that you can't have.  How long have you got left till you start tx?  Can't be long now      I really hope this is the one for you after everything you've been through


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Kat - 10 eggs is great!

You and your poor back Yvonne   - I'm at the hospital on Thursday to have my wrist x-rayed, it aches all the time now, part of me hopes that they can do something with it but I am also scared incase they decide they need to excise it  

Hi Em - hope your follow up goes ok

I started DHEA at the weekend - seems ok so far, no moustache yet at any rate  

gotta go Ameera is demanding her nightly strokes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope the x-ray shows something that doesn't need an op.  I'd forgot about your kitties.  How's your older one settled in with them now, any better?  Moustache?!  Can it really do that?!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg iccle  good luck with the xray!

yvonne - ah I see!  glad you can have it when pregnant...i love bousin! Mmmmmm   I start in about 3 weeks I think, all depends on when AF turns up after I finish the cyloprognova, last time it took about 6 days.  have worked out i should be having EC around the end of Oct, which gives us a test day around dh's birthday..hoping thats a good omen   Thanks for the positive vibes.  I forget everything I have been through most of the time, and the fact that we have been ttc for over 8 years, I guess we just plod on don't we! 

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love boursin too, only problem is when I have stuff like that I always want a glass of wine as well - it seems like forever since I last had a drink.  I've promised myself a small glass of wine with xmas dinner and that'll be my lot.  That would be a lovely birthday pressie for Dh - and for you too.  I know you see it as just plodding on, but really, it stories like yours that make me (and other people I'm sure) realise how incredibly lucky we've been on our journey.  To think that if I hadn't googled DH's drugs when we first started ttc, we could still be trying now.  Despite the fact I've had a rubbish first trimester I really appreciate how blessed we actually are (sorry, I know I must seem an ungrateful moo from time to time with all my moaning about sickness and aches and pains   )  It breaks my heart when I read about people going through tx time after time but people never lose hope and that's what's so inspiring about this forum.  I just think that after all this time you ladies who have been trying for so long are absolutely amazing and it shows a real strength of character and some people would just give up.  Gawd, I'm going all mushy now, I'll stop before I embarrass myself


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately Yvonne I'd love to tell you that you lose your sieve brain after pregnancy , but NO... I've just driven into a car reversing off my drive      All I was doing was swapping my car with DH's so he can get off the drive in the morning      I only drove 15 feet and some idiot had parked a navy blue car on the road opposite the drive and I didn't see it. My car is fine but their's has a big dent in the bumper  

I've done the honest thing and left a note- I'll probably get some crazy person shouting at me  

Flower 3 weeks....I bet you are getting excited/anxious now. Sarah when do you start? Will you both be cycling together?

Iccle one, hope your wrist is OK. I didn't get any side effects with the DHEA so you should be fine.

George, you must still be in cloud nine  

Hope you are feeling OK Kat?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

samper said:


> Unfortunately Yvonne I'd love to tell you that you lose your sieve brain after pregnancy , but NO...


ha ha ha, I seem to be losing a bit more brain matter each day. And I've gone soft - was crying at Marco dying in Neighbours the other day. DH brought me a brew in and thought something terrible had happened to my and all I could do was dribble snot everywhere while sobbing, poor Marco, he's dead and they've just got married  

oooo, hope the other car's owner is okay and doesn't shout - at least you've left a note instead of wandering off and pretending it hadn't happened like some people would. I have problems with the multi storey on Churchill Way - I bumped our last car twice (didn't quite make the corner  ) in exactly the same place on the rear wing within about 6 months. The look on the bloke's face at the garage when I took it back to have the same work done again was a picture. DH on the other hand.....weeellll, he was not so amused with me  You've got a good excuse not seeing a navy car anyway, it's dark out there now by 7pm


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Any news Kat

Yvonne I never watched neighbours before mat leave but i am now a total addict


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Yvonne I hope your back isn't too bad? Is it your scan tomorrow?

Sam, don't admit its your fault that you hit the car, it is there fault as you shouldn't park opposite a driveway. The only bump (touch wood) I have had was not long after passing my test. I bumped into a parked car not too badly, but like you I did the honest thing and wrote a note leaving my details. It wasn't until later that someone told me that they were at fault for being parked within a certain distance of a corner. When they rang me to sort the insurance out I told them this and they agreed to leave the insurance company out. This was fine with me as there was nothing wrong with my car!!

Kat any news on your embies yet ?? 

Flower, I think we will be pretty much together I start stimms days!! 

Iccle, I bet your kittens are growing big by now? Good luck for your xray x Did you get you tooth sorted?

George, if I was you a would be testing every time I wee'd !! Think I have still got my first positive test from 10 years ago somewhere!!!

Sarah, how long till your hols? 

Sorry to anyone I've missed xxxx 

Well my protocol has arrived today, I start stimming on day 2 (in 21 days if AF arrives on time) then scan & blood test and start Cetrotide on day 5, until ready for EC. It seems much simpler than last time, fingers crossed it works well. Has anyone else had Cetrotide? Is it used to stop ovulation??


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

hi LL

you are on a short antagonist cycle which is what most CARE girls start with, it worked for me so    . They will only start you on the Cetrotide when you are ready, I started on cd 8 last time and cd 10 the time before.

It will certainly be much easier than last time   

I haven't admitted blame so fingers crossed I won't lose my no claims bonus  

sam

PS Kat hope all is ok


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh forgot to say you'll have to let us know if you get a different EDD tomorrow Yvonne. My EDD from CARE was 08/05/08 but on my dating scan I was given 03/05/08.  Fuinnily enough I went into labour exactly 38 weeks after CARE did the fertilization   and she was born on the CARE EDD


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, not long now      And no dreaded d/r sweats and mood swings  

Sam, I love neighbours (and home and away   ) much to DH's disdain    Have you heard anything from your neighbour about the car?  I'm hoping they move my date earlier - a girl at work has announced her pg and she's due the day before me    The calendar on the home page here tells me 13th but Care gave me 14th April.  14th April was my nan's birthday though so it would be nice if fudge arrived on the day it's meant to.......can't see that happening though


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

you never know, as I said Tilly was bang on time   I don't watch Home and Away but love neighbours. If they move your date earlier it will just drive you insane if you are late   The last 4 weeks are such a drag, but then you miss being pregnant as soon as you give birth. Unfortunately I've already had the ov pee sticks out  Crazily hoping for a miracle natural conception  

Yep I spoke to the girls whose car it is fortunately she was very nice so I just gave her my insurance details

Anyone heard from Kat


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the ov sticks and hoping    Although, I used to use a clearblue fertility monitor which was fantastic - it actually saves you money in the long run.  You can get them second hand on ebay (don't worry, the pee never touches the monitor so it's perfectly hygienic   )  The sticks are about £20 a box but you can get them cheaper on ebay from the states and in bigger boxes.  You use 20 on your first cycle then 10 a month (if you think you can get through a couple of boxes of ov sticks a month....!)  It gives you your peak days and a couple of high days either side.  That was how we got our natural pg, you never know, you might just get lucky  

Glad the neighbour was okay  

Kat, hope ec went well today xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quick post from me tonight as I'm shattered. 

Samper - Flowerpot will be cycling before me as I am having some me and Paul time before we use our snowbabies. Dr Lowe has suggested the same protocol for us though with the steroids and Clexane etc.

No news from Kat then?? Hope all 10 fertilized and tomorrow at ET you'll have lots of lovely embies to choose from.

Iccle - good luck for the x-ray.

Yvonne  

I am back at the hospital for my follow up tomorrow re the endo. Fingers crossed not more surgery!!

LL -  
Night night my little Care friends xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah, hope they can sort it another way without an op


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - hope you get something sorted tomorrow


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sarah, I hope all goes well today   

Yvonne, get some good pics for us xx 

Sam, glad the girl is being amicable about the bump   I've not watched neighbours for years! I remember when it first started and me and my brother watched it every night   Might try and get back into it  

George, hows things? Are you feeling well or have any symptoms kicked in yet?  

Iccle   

Flower how are you? counting down? xx

Kat, will be thinking about you today xx

My drugs have just arrived   Sam please tell me that the needle for the Cetrotide is not too bad as it does look a lot bigger than the others that I have had in the past??


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The Cetrotide is fine LL, it is a little bigger but not any more painful whilst injecting but you can get a little bruising afterwards... you'll only be on it for a few days though so don't worry  

Hope all goes well today Kat and Swinny    

Yvonne, pictures please- you'll be amazed today little fudge will look like a real baby and not just a blob   This is when it really starts to feel real, you can tell the world after today      

Hi everyone


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Sam, I feel a bit better now   At least it will only be few days and hopefully worth it   I had a dream that I did a pregnancy test last night and it was positive so I am hoping thats a good omen


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

that's a very good omen. I had the same dream and got a BFP and I think Iccle one had a similar dream when she had her BFP earlier this year...


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I do hope so


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

LL - how exciting! we really are going together arent we!  I had cetrotide on my last two IVF's, it does stop you ovulating.  I'm on Burselin this time, no idea why!!    How are you feeling about it all?  I've been very up and down and had loads of tears last night    Going for a needle teach re-cap today so hopefully will feel more positive then.  I really dont think hormones help!!  

Yvonne - thank you for your lovely kind words 

Sam - oh no to bumping the car!! glad the lady was nice to you 

Sarah - good luck for your appt today  

 to all you other lovely ladies hope your all ok.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Flower, 

I am worried this time around, last time I was ignorant to the fact of problems arising. Foolishly I thought because I have had no fertility problems in the past and have had 5 natural pregnancies, (just no tubes now) that I would sail through the treatment text book style and produce lots of eggs for me and my recipient. That wasn't to be and I am now prepared for anything to happen and fully aware that there are plenty of problems that can arise.

I sometimes think that maybe I had ovulated/started before EC on my last treatment, as on my last scan I'd had 13 eggs but only 5 collected, and I was stimming for a long time?! Who knows That can't happen this time with the Cetrotide and I can keep all my eggs so just 1 good egg will do!!   

Hopefully your teach today will get your in a better frame of mind   You can always give me a shout if you want a chat  

This time we will both get our BFP's


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the messages..... 2 embies safely on board!      Test date Friday 17th Oct (3 days before my birthday!!)  No frosties unfortunately so praying these 2 stay with me!    

Just popped on to say hi before i have a little snooze..... DH orders!!!! 

Hope everyone is well and hoping all appointments/scans etc go well for you all.  

Speak soon,

Kat. xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic news Kat!!!   Get a good rest today


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

take care Kat


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kat - thats fantastic news, make sure you chill out   

Flower - hope your feeling a bit better  

Sam - i'd deffinatly blame the car being dark blue?!?!   

Yvonne - cant wait to see your new pictures!!!!

LL - nothing to shout about, feel a bit queasy if i've not eat for a while, just have to keep a stock of biccies near by    

Sarah - hope your doing ok


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Scan was absolutely fantastic, little fudge (or smurf as DH calls it) was bouncing around all over the place using my insides as a trampoline    Will update pics and catch up later, just having tea.

Yvonne xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - wow thats fantastic!!!!! cant wait for mine on the 13th


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Piccy now updated.  Came out with such a stupid comment afterwards looking at the pics when waiting to see the midwife - look love (to DH), it's got a head and everything    Everyone around me promptly burst out laughing while Ady just sat there shaking his head at me     Measuring nearly 6cms crown to rump (sounds more like a steak than a baby   ).

Sarah, hope you got on okay today and got good news  

LL, don't worry - I've read lots of stories about ladies on the short protocol who respond much better.  Apparently when they down reg you it's the getting everything going again that can cause probs.  Keep positive - an open mind like you said, but keep thinking of the rewards at the end of it all    

Kat, well done you, take care and get plenty of rest (says she who went away for the weekend 3 days after et   )

How you doing George?  Queasy already, he he!  Sorry, shouldn't laugh seeing as though mine has decided to return in the last couple of days.  Still testing every other day    

Hi Sam, Flower, Iccle and anyone else I've missed


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still seing your old pic Yvonne  Glad it went well, what EDD did you get?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's odd?  I can see the new one.....  It's not a very big pic, maybe that's why it looks similar to the last one?  I'll have a go at enlarging it but I'm useless with things like that    They put my EDD back 1 day to 13th April on Easter Monday.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that better?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sure it's still your old pic    Funny Tilly was due on a bank holiday as well


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Kat - glad you got at least the 2 to put back, good luck  

Look at your baby Yvonne!!! - it has got a head and everything! That statement is probably something I would have come out with too!  

I think I have an infection up my flue    going to the doctor in the morning to get it checked. 

Can't believe the luck I have had this year.

Good luck for your appointment too tomorrow Sara.

Yeah LL I finally got it removed and it's been great since, although the hole hasn't fully closed yet so it takes a bit of cleaning but joy of joy - no pain!!!!!!  
The kittens are turning in to little ladies now - getting adult teeth and everything   still as adorable as when we got them. They're getting on ok with our original cat too (Himani) althought they still like her more than she likes them  
Yes I had that peestick dream too - weird isn't it!?

Sorry you are getting so worked up Flower - the nerves really kick in when treatment is imminent don't they


Right going to have a nice hot bath and wash my hair - I'm meeting Terry Pratchett tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no iccle, poor you, it's one thing after another lately.  It wouldn't surprise me if it was that lot at St Mary's prodding and poking all the time!

Honest Sam it's definitely a new pic    It'll be just my luck that I'm tucking into my lindt bunny and things kick off.......then DH would have eaten it by the time I get home


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It was my browser Yvonne... I had to clear my cache and then I could see the new pic.

Poor you Iccle One


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies!

Well, having been made to stay in bed all yesterday on demand of DH I am completely rested and feeling very lazy!  Keep thinking of that film Misery where the guy was handcuffed to the bed so he couldn't get out!!!  Bless him..... being very sweet in his own way!    Also keep having dreams that I have twins!  Hope it comes true!  

Yvonne..... love the new pic!!  Yay..... hopefully have one of those to post myself soon..... with a head and everything!  lol.... great comment!

Iccle...... aww hun bless you.  Hope everything went ok at the docs.

George..... hope you are feeling a little less sickly    all will be well soon.

LL......... hope everything is going well with you honey!  

Hey to Sam, Flower, Sarah and anyone else who I have inadvertently missed!  Hope you are all well!  Am off now to watch the rest of series 5 of Shameless!!  Thank God for Virgin Media otherwise I would be climbing the walls!

Take care, Kat. xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

At least he's not broken your ankles to keep you there Kat    Twins would be fab for you - hard work but worth never having to do this again!  Is the 2ww driving you mad yet?  I was glad in the end that we went away for a few days, it meant most of the first week had gone by the time I started counting properly.  Keeping everything crossed those little embies stick   

Sam, sounds very technical......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kat - well done you... remember PUPO    I love shameless! its my fave TV programme, whether its cos I'm from manchester i dont know! 

Iccle -  xxx

Yvonne - great pic!  so glad it went well hun

LL - stay positive hun, we will both do this you just watch  

Sam - love that pic of Tilly awwwwww 

hope the rest of you are ok xxx  Had needle teach yesterday, as before i couldnt take it all in but thankfully dh did   They want to scan me on CD1 to check i dont have any cysts and check my FSH so fingerscrossed otherwise i think it will tip me over the edge   I have been such a [email protected] this week, how he has put up with me i dont know!! he is at the footie tonight so nice bath and girlie film for me i think xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I meant to say Yvonne, your scan photo is fab- did they say if you are having MW or Cons care? (so you can get your extra scans??)  Next time you go bubs won't even fit on the screen   Have you got a big bump yet? Have you told everyone now?

Kat, twins you're brave   If you've got lots of supportive family around then they are a breeze... Otherwise hard work   ( But well worth it) How long have you got off??

Flower, check you out all excited   Good for you a positive attitude is the best medicine for getting your BFP   It's definitely your time    

Iccle one did you say you had had your wrist lump removed? What was it? How long 'til you are back at St Mary's?

George are you keeping quiet 'til your scan or have you told anyone yet?

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm down for shared care but the consultant doesn't want to see me unless I have any problems but they've named Dr Lether "just in case".  I'm glad she doesn't want to see me as she did my colposcopy and laser treatment years ago and was a complete cowbag - basically labelled me a promiscuous teen    We might pay to get a 4d scan done later on - still undecided yet, not sure if I actually want to see it's face in that much detail before it arrives.  My bump is massive - I had to start telling people at work a couple of weeks ago because I've just got so big.  It was visible to people who knew me well but then all of a sudden it just "popped out" overnight!    Hopefully it'll slow down a bit now until later on.....


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - Your new picture is fab!!!  How long was it till your clothes got a bit tight?  I'm sure i could pop the buttons on my work shirt if i breathed too deeply   

Sam - loads of family know coz they knew about the tx, its really nice to have all their support either way - i cant wait for the 13th....

Flower - hope your needle teach went ok   i'm sure your dh will understand if you've been a bit ratty   

Kat - i too had a twin dream last night.  I had gone back to the hospital to collect my baby when they brought me two out 1g 1b, both had loads of white blonde hair and a full set of massive straight teeth   how weird (hope its true - not the teeth though)

Iccle One - can we see a photo of your kittens i love them soooooo much 

LL - hope you've had a good day   

Nothing much to report, only a ravenous appitite, which is quite normal for me    

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George, ouch, imagine feeding a baby with teeth      My clothes were tight at 6 weeks and in the end I gave in to comfort and bought early term maternity trousers.  The progesterone doesn't help cos it leaves your stomach really bloated.  I went into maternity tops and bras the week after because my boobs went up   from a D to a G cup    I had a small bump pretty early on (only people who knew me well noticed it) but by 9/10 weeks there was no denying I was pg, it was pretty obvious  

Flower, I'm sure your CD1 scan will be fine with no cysts or anything like that.  It's great you're so positive - I think it really helps towards that positive pee stick.  They say that with other kinds of medical treatment like chemo don't they, those that stay positive get good results so keep it up!!     I'm sure DH will cope with your off days - he's gonna have to get used to it anyway when you get that positive and then spend 9 months an emotional wreck  

Iccle, hope you're okay.  I second a new pic of the kitties, we've not seen them since you first got them so come on, share the fur baby's    Mine is being a real grump tonight because we didn't share our steak we had for tea - it was covered in balsamic sauce though which was making him sneeze when I was making it so can you imagine if he'd have got a taste!  He keeps looking over and scowling at me then turning his back so his bum's facing me


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

One another thing I forgot to mention George is WIND!!!!    I always used to complain about DH and his loud belching - now it's like a competition in our house    Every time I eat or drink I end up burping at least half a dozen times, very ladylike


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lovely!!! something to look forward to


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

He he    I think dignity just goes out the window.

Just had a deep and meaningful with DH and he has agreed to have the snip before he goes on his new arthritis drugs.  He can only stay on the steroids another 12 months and then they want him on methotrexate (a cytoxic drug used to flush out ectopics and for early terminations) which means it will turn his swimmers toxic.  We were going to get some swimmers frozen in the new year so we could get enough in the freezer but the poor love hadn't even thought about contraception    Had to explain to him how the snip is 100% but the pill isn't and then he realised the consequences if we were lucky enough to have a natural miracle (in the case of those drugs it'd be an unlucky miracle because the baby would have no chance).  Obviously being a bloke he wasn't too keen on the idea of someone messing with his tackle but he realises it's for the best.  Promised him he can have it done privately so he gets decent anaesthetic and pain relief    

Am going to speak to the es coordinators tomorrow as well and find out if our recip got pg


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - poor DH   but it is for the best as you say.  How exciting to find out if your recip got pg too, what a wonderful gift


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

He's my brave little soldier    Especially considering he faints at a blood test    I really hope my recip did.  At the start we weren't sure how we'd feel, especially if we'd got bfn but now we both really hope she did     I think we'll both be pretty gutted if she's not been successful.  When we go for round 2 I think we'd do e/s again even if we had the money in the bank, especially as the waiting list for eggs seems to be getting even longer at Manchester.  There was something on the care bulletin board a couple of weeks and some poor lady had been kicked off the list because it was so long and she already had a child from a previous relationship   I know they have to prioritise those with no children but to actually kick someone off the list.....    Even if someone's already got kids it doesn't make the longing for a baby any easier, especially if you're with a new partner who hasn't got kids.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I had to give up fruit after my 1st trimester I gotv trapped wind all the time, 1 day it was so bad my Mum and DH nearly took me to the hospital we thought I was miscarrying- I was on hols in the States at the time so it was VERY scary. I would have looked really stupid if I had gone    

I was down with Vince Hall but never saw him, just the registrar...

Kat how are you??

Flower, sure your scan will be fine...

Hope everyone else is Ok.

I am now officially not going back to work until Jan 26th...YIPPPEEE  So thanks SO much Yvonne


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning,

Sam that is fantastic news, you must be delighted!!!   I think all mums should get a statutory mat leave of 12 months and dads 1 month. It's such a special time  

Yvonne hope your recip got their BFP, I asked about mine last week but they said that the computer hadn't been updated and to ask when I go in next time. Like you it would mean so much to hear if they were successful. I have decided already, that if I am lucky enough to get a BFP on this tx (I will     ) then I will be an altruistic donor once if I still suitable, as I wouldn't want anymore babies for me, but the feeling of helping some else is quite overwhelming isn't it?

Iccle, how did it go yesterday? 

George,  lol at the babies with teeth!!! Hope you are feeling ok x

Flower, counting down the days for us, BFP's here we come!!!     

Sarah, Have you started organising your holiday things? Didn't your have an appointment this week? How did it go?

Kat, hope you are taking things easy, and that the days are passing quickly xx

Nothing new here, I am so tired today, I spent the day shopping in Manchester yesterday   I went straight from school drop off & came back in time for pick up. Made a quick tea then I had to go to a curriculum evening at school, followed by meeting the girls for a birthday drink for the night. I am not used to all that activity, I am usually in my jim jams by 7 every night!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, glad I could help, enjoy your extra time off  

LL, sounds like you had an exhausting day!

Well, I've spoken to Care, and my recip got a BFP!!!!  They phoned on my mobile after I left a message on the voicemail first thing - ended up bursting in to tears in the middle of the office.  I am so happy for whoever the lady is.  Ady is well chuffed as well. 

Better go, am at work!

Yvonne x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yvonne, thats brill news!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Awww that's great news Yvonne. Double whammy  

LL sounds like you've been busy


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

great news Sam - you get your first christmas together properly!!

It's a good feeling to hear your recip was successfull too isn't it Yvonne 

I did ok thanks yesterday - nothing of note on the x-ray so it probably is a ganglion as they don't show up. I have to wait for the results to get back to the doctors first before I can find out what she plans on doing with it (3-5 days)
I had myself checked at the doctors and she thinks it may be an infection as it showed up alkaline on the dip test she did - she has given me some antibiotics to start while we wait for the results (if not today Monday)
The book signing was great - I'm on the Southport town website and everything!!

Wanna look?

http://www.southportforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=50390643

I'm the one that is 'first signing of the day'

I'll get some new piccies of the kittens tonight when I get back from work and post them straight on to here

/links


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Good Afternoon!

Well its 2 days after ET and test date seems a million miles away!!!!  But then again I am really impatient!!  Had a few sharp pains in my ovary area so hoping that isn't anything to be worried about!!    and my boobs are killing me!

Yvonne...... yes the 2ww is killing me already..... I think that is because I have been at home for the last few days with nothing much to do! DH has been brilliant and made me rest but it has been a bit boring just sitting about!! Well done on the recip BFP too... Yay!! 

Sam..... I am fine hun, very well rested but a little bored! I am back to work on Monday. DH is worried incase I start doing too much but I have promised that I wont. Glad you got your work situ sorted. Thats great news.... no work til after Christmas!!! Yay!! 

LL.... wow! Busy day shopping.... love it!! I went to view my daughters new secondary school last night and nearly cried! She is growing up so bloody fast!!! 

George.... whoah!! Babies with teeth!!!!  My dream was about 1x b and 1xg too!!! Yours is a little nearer to the dream with your BFP!! Praying mine is too!!

Flower.... glad your needle teach went ok! Dont be too daunted honey..... its really easy once you get into it, it becomes second nature. Promise!  and dont worry about being a [email protected]!!..... i wanted to rip my DH's head off the day before I went in for EC!!! 

Iccle........ ooh i agreee with George! post a piccy of the kittens! it would be lovely to see them! Hope you are well honey and ooh get you on the Southport Website!!!!! 

Any hooo..... I am on episode 7 of 18 of Shameless!!! Gotta love Richard Branson for Virgin Media!! We are out for a meal tonight with my lovely SIL and BIL so cant wait for that..... I've been allowed out!!!!

Well I wish you all a lovely weekend and will catch up with you later.

Kat. xxx[color]*


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Check you out Iccle One, it's always nice to see what people look like   Very svelte   Your hair looks like it has recovered from your colouring disaster you had a few months ago   Glad to hear the wrist looks nothing serious...

Flower I would have thought you were an expert injector by this time, did you not do your own jabs last time or did you just want a refresher as it was so long ago  

Kat, going to work is best   You'd drive yourself crazy staying at home


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Iccle, you're famous - well locally anyway!!  Always nice to put a face to a name.  I was a gushing mess when Care phoned - even DH got a bit tearful    Do you know if they're allowed to tell you if they got 1 or 2 babies?  Barbara didn't know and Julie or Caroline weren't in today.  Bless DH though when I told him, he got all confused and came out with his supersperm comment like he did after EC when Mr A told him it was his best sample ever    The 2 ladies in my office had tears running down their faces with laughter (they knew about the first comment at EC) when they heard me say err.... actually darling, that bit wasn't anything to do with you    I think he must have thought we donated embryo's    Makes you wonder how much these blokes actually take in throughout tx doesn't it  

Kat, going to work will pass the time a bit better.  I think the men flap about because they feel a bit like bystanders through the whole process.  Ady still panics over the slightest thing now - he'd have had me in A&E half a dozen times by now if I'd let him get his way    And he's the one one who's been through pg before  

Seeing what Iccle and Sam actually look like got me thinking.  Would anyone be up for a meet up for coffee and cake or something?  Don't worry, I won't be offended if no-one wants to


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds good to me, as long as Tilly can come too


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wouldn't be the same without her    We can all spoil her!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

pffttffffttt I'd say babies are a must!!!








Ameera







Amala







Himani


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope you don't mind if I join you on this thread. Feeling a bit lost !  Have had all other tx at Chester and jumped ship in August to CARE. I know deep down that this is likley to be our last go as we have run out of funds and age is against us.. at least with own eggs.  Tried not to think of DE but I think it miht be the last option for us if I can get DH on board.  I just want to be a mummy, I'm not hung up about the genetics or the how I get there. 
I am finding it strange at CARE as I had got used to the staff at Chester and the waiting room etc! It's all new and new people. DH never comes with me as he can't cope with it all so I'm the one usually in the waiting room by herself. So if any of you see me, please say hi!
I have been back and forth all week for early am scans before heading to work. The drive has been horrendous and up at the crack of dawn. Follies are doing well although not as many as before.. but on a lower menupor than I had previously. Lining bit on thin side, new also, so having to take some pills these next few days. Also on asipirin, streroids and cleaxne after. I think Dr Lowe is throwing it all at me. We have had good ET before but nothing sticks or grows.
Back Sat am for another scan and I think that EC will be on Monday or Tuesday. I hope Tues as DH can't get me to hosp for ET on Wed due to work and dread the thought of having to get there myself.
Looks like there has been lots of good news on this thread over the months which is encouraging. 
Fingers crossed it'll be the 2ww next week so glad of any support to keep me sane by any of you that might be on the journey with me
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Bright Eyes,

Welcome to the Manchester thread - you'll get lots of support on here.  I found Care absolutely fantastic - all the staff were brilliant.  Kat is currently on the 2ww and there are a couple of other ladies waiting to start (Flower, Iccle and LL) so you won't be alone.

Dr L is lovely, he did my ET and he is a real sweetie.  You're in good hands  

Yvonne xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

I am new here too. Can I join your thread?? I have just seen the post from Bright Eyes. I feel for you having to do that journey, especially on your own. I am the same as you, going on my own (but my reason is DH being away) and it is hard.. especially in that very strange waiting room (they could make it a little more inviting surely?!)

I am not sure where I should be posting.. I have done one on the Intros Board and this is a copy of what I put on the ICSI board...

**********
Self and DH have been TTC for 2 years. Went to NHS Clinic and was told it was me and ov that was the issue. Had lap (no problem) then Clomid for 6 months (it is the devil in a box- truly the worst thing I have ever had!) At end of NHS route went to CARE and then told DH is problem with only 4% normal form. Told to have ICSI. No idea why NHS let us carry on and tell us DH was 'normal' when clearly he wasn't??! Anyway, arranged ICSI for Oct. Then miracle.. BFP on my birthday in Aug when AF a week late (didn't even think could be preg due to issues) but sadly followed by BFN a week later. CARE say still OK for ICSI in Oct so going with that.. have had drugs delivered and due to start with cycle starts. I am on the short protocol at CARE in Man. 

I feel completely unprepared for this... we have been planning it for so long then it is suddenly here. Doesn't help that DH works in US so we have to tie cycles in with flights home (how very romantic!!) I have has to do the injection teach on my own, and I hate needles! I have no idea if I am eating/ drinking/ doing the right things and my head is in a spin!!! An I feeling normal??

Can I ask a couple of questions?

1. How long have you ladies tended/ intend to have off work after ET? Are you supposed to rest a little/ a lot?

2. Have you told colleagues at work about what you are doing? I have told my boss and a couple of close friends but not work generally. Sometimes I wonder if it would be easier if I did say.. I am always running off for appointments and they always say 'I bet she's pregnant'!!! If only they knew.. but do I really want 'there there dear' thing either?! They clearly all think I have far too much time off and that is going to be worse if I go on leave that is not pre booked for ET!! Any opinions/ experiences offered gladly received!!
************

Thank you so much,

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to you both Bright eyes and Chablis - always nice to have new people on here

Good luck for your scan this morning and collection after the weekend Bright Eyes

Chablis - it's personal choice really about telling people at work, I told everyone the first twos times (I am not ashamed or emabarrassed about needing treatment) but it was hellish when I got a BFN because although everyone was sympathetic and really nice about I was in a massive company and I had to go through it about 20 times a day for over a week til the news had got around - that was really hard.

The third time I had moved jobs to a small office but only told the lady that ran the office just because I was wary after my previous experience - I told the other girls when I got my BFP and they were great but, unfortunately, I miscarried at 7 weeks - I took two weeks off and I dreaded coming back, but they knew what had happened and were very understanding. I don't think I could have coped if I had still been with my old company.

If treatment was guaranteed I would have no problems sharing my treatment with people - this time I'm not sure if I am even going to tell my family  

You are absolutely normal in how you feel - it's a big thing and there is no real 'normal' reaction although there are commonalities!

Don't worry too much about what you eat etc - just try to have as healthy a diet as possible, take folic acid (I also take prenancy vits) don't smoke and no heavy drinking (I haven't had a drink at all for a few months, well apart from a henm night a few weeks ago,  but that's only cos I have been on a diet) first two times I didn't drink from d'reg and last time I didn't drink from starting stims - I am a lightweight so a heavy night for me is two glasses of wine! 

The most important time off is after EC not ET - it's the collection that you have to recover from and at Manchester they said most people have about 5 days from EC - if you are lucky and can have it work out right and have EC on a Weds or Thursday then you only really need a couple of days off. Again it's personal choice - some people have the full two weeks off.


Right I'm off - at work  and have loads to do.

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Brighteyes and chablisgal

Welcome to both of you...

Brighteyes I only had 5 follies at each of my 2  cycles both resulted in BFPs though sadly the first one ended in early m/c so remember it is quality not quantity. Good luck for EC and ET, please hang around and keep us posted...

Chablis girl... I would treat your chemical pregnany/early miscarriage as a positive thing, it means you can get pregnant. Yvonne had a similar thing happen to her just before her treatment and she and she had her 12 week scan last week as a result of her 1st ICSI. As for what to eat drink etc... my philosophy is everything in modeation- obviously no booze during treatment, but just try and relax- that is the main thing and don't try and turn your life on it's head...

Good luck to both of you


Hi everyone else  .. poor you Iccle one at work


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all (well afternoon but I have only just got my lazy bum out of bed about 11:30, was so tired but sleeping in has just given me a headache instead, serves me right  )

Welcome Chablisgal, I won't give you my unadulterated views of the NHS when it comes to fertility but needless to say I wasn't impressed with the lack of support/understanding from my local PCT - although I have to say my GP was/still is a great lady.  As Sam said, I had an early m/c just before I started tx and although I felt a bit torn/guilty for starting tx straight away, it was the best thing I could have done because it gave me something to focus on - if I'd delayed it I wouldn't be where I am now!

Like Iccle said, it's personal choice as to who you tell and how much time off you have - some people are nervous about doing too much during the 2ww and some would go mad sitting at home for 2 weeks with nothing else to distract them.  We told immediate family i.e. parents/brothers/sisters and my best friend (she was heavily pg at the time but even so, being the person who'd known me over 20 years was still a massive support for me like she has been for me since childhood).  At work I told a couple of people I'm good friends with, the 3 ladies who work in my office, my line manager and our chief exec (who was lovely and allowed me to make up the time taken for scans etc. and then offered me up to 2 weeks compassionate paid leave after ec - I only took a week though just in case we had to do it all again in the hope he would allow me the second week   )  There's only 50 or so people in our company and I'm the only HR bod so it was pretty noticeable when I wasn't around - enough of the people I trust knew so were able to quash the rumours and tell people to mind their own business when people started commented on my absence.

I took the week after EC off - we were lucky with ec Monday, et Wednesday, then as it was our wedding anniversary, we went away for the weekend on the Friday and came back on the Monday so I was back in work the following Tuesday.  Going away for a few days really helped me take my mind off the 2ww and although we we did quite a bit of walking and sightseeing (including a day in London), we made sure we stopped at little cafe's and things frequently so I didn't overdo it.  A certain amount of walking is meant to be good for you after et though because it increases the blood supply to the uterus.

I will admit to being a little obsessive about the myths surrounding food and drink during stimms - I ate a couple of brazil nuts every day, drank loads of milk and water and during the day had a heat pad on my tummy under my clothes and swapped it for a hot water bottle in the evening at home (it's meant to stimulate the follicles....)  Whether any of it had any effect I have no idea but I got my bfp and so did my recip lady so I'd probably do the same things next time.

Sorry for the essay.... got a little carried away there  

Iccle, poor you being at work on a Saturday.  

I've gone and invited my sis over for tea today before she goes out tonight (a rare weekend the kiddie winks are with their dad) and now the thought of cooking is turning my stomach.  Plus I need to go out to get some stuff and DH has the car for work so it means I've got to walk in the cold and wind and I really can't be bothered    Anyone fancy going to do my shopping for me?    And then cooking it....!!!

Better move or I'll sit here all day!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome girls and mice to be on here with another newbie
Well all looks good and the follies have blossomed over the lat 48 hrs. Now have a good crop and quite a few biggies. I just hope that they have something good inside them. I have always done OK at this stage, they just never stick/ grow after they have gone back.
EC planned for Monday. Clinic to ring later to tell me what time etc. Guess the alarm will be on at some unearthly hour tonight for the pregnyl jab! Problem now is the ( fingers crossed for fertilisation) ET will be Wed and DH not about. I must rememeber to ask them later about how he will sign consent forms for transfer ( we hope to have 3 to go back so think you have to sign something else about the risks... well we had to at Liverpool? I'll have to get myself there.
Our close family know and my team mates at work.  They are a good bunch so supportive. This time we did plan to keep it quiet but they know the signs by now ( getting in late, feeling awful, planning time off) so guessed
I have taken the 2ww off each time as my job is mega stressy and can result in long days/ no lunch etc. I don't want to run any risks. Do you know if CARE do sick-notes or do you have to go to GP? Liverpool did but guess it was a " proper" hospital? I can work from home to keep up to date with emails and they can ring me.. so I don't feel too guilty and would be able to justify iof my sickness record was called into question.
Chablis , I have just tried to eat well, cut back on the booze. I also have drunk milk, water and eaten my nuts! All adds to the waist line though! Been on the hotwater bottle in the evening to keep the tum warm. Also accupuncture. Saying that I have had 3 BFN,s so really at the end of the day it really is a lottery I think. Seems we are both " loners" in this but for different reasons. This is where this site is a god-send.
Off now to get a hair cut.
I'll keep you all posted
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Bright Eyes.  Fingers crossed the jab won't be at silly o'clock, mine was 10:45pm for an 11am EC I think.  Hopefully you'll have a morning ec and then the jab can be done nice and early instead of middle of the night.  We were at a wedding though (typically in a marquee in a field!) and I had to pack my jab with the cold packs it was delivered in then got sprung when I was doing it in the car by a minibus full of departing wedding guests    Dress hitched up, tights down and needle in my tummy    Thankfully the bride and groom knew but god knows what the guests thought!!!!

Will they let you go for et on your own?  I know you don't have any anaesthetic or anything but I would have thought they wouldn't want you driving yourself home afterwards.  Have you not got anyone who could pick you up?  I felt like everything was going to drop out of me afterwards, I wouldn't have wanted to drive.

Yvonne x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies

Just come back from a morning of football, it was freezing!!   Think it will take the rest of the afternoon to thaw out!!

Hi & welcome to Bright eyes and chablisgal   

Bright eyes, its seems like you have gone through an awful lot! This time must be the one    I hope your pregnyl is at a reasonable time. Mine was at 10:50pm and I struggled to stay awake for that time!

Chablisgal, don't worry the injections are absolutely fine honestly, mostly you don't feel a thing, at worst sometimes there is a little stinging, but really nothing to worry about. When are you due to start? 

Yvonne, I think meeting up is an excellent idea   Just let me know where and when? 

Iccle you super star!!! You must have queued early to be first in line?!!  

Hi to Flower, Sam, Kat & Sarah (and anyone I have missed) 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't envy you standing outside all morning LL, it's well and truly winter out there.  I nipped to the corner shop last night and the bloke behind the counter was going on about how it felt like it was going to snow    

As for the meet up ladies, what about somewhere like the trafford centre?  Easy to get to, plenty of cafe's or places for lunch if that's people want eat?  Open to suggestions on a venue - I'm rubbish at thinking of places to go    Was thinking a Saturday or a Sunday to fit in with work (although Sunday's probably quieter in most places).  Only weekend I'm not free is the last weekend in October (24th/25th/26th) but I could do the Monday 27th October.  Let me know where and when you all fancy!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry not been on all week, hope you're all doing ok. Yvonne & George how you two doing??

LL - Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr a morning outside in this rotten weather ooohhhhh you are a very brave lady xx

Not good news for me unfortunately, I went back for my follow up at Bupa and my consultant has diagnosed Adenomyosis. Apparaently its Endometriosis's nasty arsed cousin. Apparanetly it's quite rare to have both but aren't I just the luckiest girl around. I've got to go in on Wednesday for a Hysteroscopy and also a laparoscopy as they've also found some large cysts near to my right ovary. It never rains hey!!

Hello Samper, Iccle, Kat, Flower, Brighteyes and chablisgal and anyone I've missed.

Sarah xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no Sarah what a nightmare.  Try and keep positive hun - at least if they can get it sorted you've more chance than ever of getting pg on your next tx      Must be hard trying to keep smiling though   xxxx  At least you know you've done the right thing by going to see your consultant again instead of going straight to another tx.

Are they going to remove the cysts as well when you go in?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Yvonne

Yeah they'll get the cysts too thank god. Not really feeling very optimistic at the moment. My Consultant said that the Adenomyosis is causing a walnut like growth in my uterus which pushes at the wall of the uterus ( which is why I am having such horrendous periods), unfortunately, if when she does the hysteroscopy it's too large, trying to cut it away and re-sect the uterus wall will probably do more damage than good because of the scar tissue that will form. She also suspects that this is why my last two cycles may have failed. I have to say that I am really worried about what she's going to find. Unfortunately, it's got to be done as if there's no chance, it's better to know about it than keep blindly having cycle after cycle and putting ourselves through this torture.

I am trying to stay positive until Wednesday. At least I am being seen immediately so no waiting around. I thank my lucky stars that I work for Bupa, the medical care that I have had over the years has been worth it's weight in gold.

Fingers crossed for me xxx

P.S Forgot to say before Kat congratulations     on being PUPO. Hope the  flies for you honey.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

No wonder you're worried    If they can't cut it away without doing any damage, if you have more ivf will they be able to place the embryo's away from the growth to give them a better chance?  Not sure how exact it is where they can put them in the uterus but it might be worth asking......


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOh Sarah so sorry   Hopefully she can fix things with the minimum amount of damage  

Happy to see what the other girls think about a meet up Yvonne and go with popular opinion... not sure I'm keen on the Trafford Centre on a Saturday- I'm crap with crowds they make me very angry   Think I must have  a bit of claustraphobia. Plus buggies and crowds are an absolute no, no  

My first Pregnyl jab was midnight and my second was 1am  

Brighteyes one of the woman in my Mums and babies group got her BFP at CARE on her 3rd go with the help of Clexane and aspirin she is 42 (41 during treatment) she had 3 put back and now she has 1 gorgeous 5 month old    So let's hope you are as lucky4 out of 13 of us had IVF all at CARE   Shows how commom it is for people to have problems  :-


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the advice... this forum is going to be quite addictive!!

I start my injections at the start of next cycle (AF due tomorrow or Mon) I know they shouldn't be too bad.. its just the having to do them myself. I am likely to have to sit there summoning up the courage for a few hours before I manage to actually jab it in!! DH is back from the US next Sat who he can take over then.. I have been thinking when the best time to inj is.. I think bedtime as mornings are always stressful getting out of the house by 7 and the last thing I want at w/e's if to have to wake up at 7 to do the deed!!

I think I am getting my head around it all now.. and this forum has been really helpful. Its great when you know you are not on your own and its good to hear the success stories. Fingers crossed for the rest of us!

I am going to drink loads of water and milk (and I've been to Sainsburys for the nuts!) and the heat pad is a great idea. I will do that too. I am also doing acupucture and intend to do it pre and post ET- whether it maakes a difference or not, at least it will make me relaxed!!

I have been pondering the work thing and will take a week off after ET. My boss is really good (its Civil Service, they have to be!) And I get 5 days 'special leave' too. Not sure if I have to take the rest as annual leave though.. if I have chosen to do this, can I class it as sick? There is a question for the Pay Dept on Monday!!

Hope everyone is having a good day.. I have been out for lunch (and to a fantastic cup cake shop for tea and cake!!) Now home to start housework. There is only me and 2 cats while DH away but it is amazing the mess they make!!



xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chablisgal - depends on how generous your work are as to whether they allow it to be taken as sick leave.  Some companies class it as an elective procedure (like any of us would "choose" to be infertile   )

Sam - I'm happy to go wherever, trafford centre was the only place I could think of


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

The meet up sounds like a great idea.  I dont mind where we go but weekends/evenings would be better coz of work   

Kat - well done on being PUPO!!!!       hope our 'dreams' come true (not the teeth)

Yvonne - how are you doing? bet your really pleased for your recip too! Your DH sounds as clued up as mine   

Sam - 4 of 13 thats pretty amazing, just shows how common it is! well done on your extra maternaty leave   

Chablisgal & Brighteyes - Welcome!!!! my DH was away in the week during my jabs, so i had to do them on my self too.  Chablisgal, you be doing them with your eyes closed in no time, once you've done it a few times you realise its pretty straight forward.

Sarah - so sorry honey   lets hope they can now treat it x x x x

LL - time to get your gloves and hats out   i wear my gloves six months of the year!

Iccle one - your fir babies are lovely, i have one cat called somkey, gonna change my profile so you can see her!!!

I had a crap day yesterday - this wait is worse than the 2ww.  DH wont be coming in the scan room with me coz he doesnt like hospitals & stuff.  He says he will see the photo anyway       might take little sis instead!

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablisgirl, definitely drinks lots of water, but I am totally unconvinced by the 'drinking lots of milk'. I asked CARE about it and they said it was a myth and a girl on FF has a sister who is an IF nurse and she says it's rubbish as well. All it means is that you are likely to gain weight during the cycle  

If you feel you will benefit from additional protein then I would increase the amount of protein in your diet i.e. nice healthy chicken breast etc... Also watch the nuts they also contain huge amounts of weight gaining fat.

The injections don't hurt if you do them yourself you can pick your spot- whereas if someone else does it they could pick a tender spot and ouch. I hated injections but much preferred doing my own  

George I can not believe your DH   you are having his child!! He is missing out on the most amazing experience of his life!!! You can't see a heart beating on a photo (sometimes the photo are so crap you can't even make out anything, especialy that early!)- it's a scan for gods sake how can he be squeamish about that!!!  SORRY to **** him off but he needs to get over it and hold your hand    Before you get your BFP you think that all your worries will just disappear but a whole new host of worries start so you are completely normal. Just try and relax and be positive. How long have you got 'til your scan, bet you can't wait  

Hi everyone else. Shattered today my little bro came home at 4 am and the dog started barking which woke Tilly up so that got DH and I up as well   teenagers!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awww George, it's a real shame DH doesn't want to go to the scan.  Mine was terrified at each of the 3 we've had so far because of the scan where we found out we were m/c - he couldn't look until he heard the sonographer pointing things out but he wouldn't have missed it for the world.  Plus Care isn't really like a hospital as such, not all that clinical.  Is there no way he'll change his mind?

Sam, naughty little bro    Boys just don't know how to be quiet do they?!


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Sam- Thank you for the advice on the milk and the brazil nuts.. I can imagine finishing the cycle and being the size of a bus!! I am getting frustrated now and just want to start.. AF due today and no sign yet. I am sure Mother Nature is just doing it to wind me up a little more.

Thank you all for the advice on injections- I don't feel nearly as bad about the whole thing now...


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Girls - is the 1st scan internal or external?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Chablis, I was terrified at first about my injectionstoo but after starting there was no way I would havelet DH do one  . I did think about letting him once or twice but the best I could do was let him pushthe plunger down once I had put the needle in!

TBH I think it may have had something to do with what he said before the injection teach, picture the scene:
I was saying how scared I was about having to do the injections and that dh might have to do them for me as I didn't think I could. 
He the proceded to mime the actions from the shower scene in 'Psycho' (the original black and white which I watched at 14 and still can't have a shower curtain round me because of ) and say "it's alright love, it's just 'stab plunge, stab plunge' isn't it?" with a completely innocent look on his face!!!  Needless to say there were a few expletives aired and I vowed he was not coming near me with a needle in his hand. He thought he was hilarious 

Sarah hon -bummer about the news, I hope it is small enough to be fixed. Sending you *lots* of PMA love.            
And what were you doing outside all morning crazy lady?  It was bad enough in work cos the heating is busted - I kept having to hug stuff out of the printer to keep warm! 

'Fraid I have to agree with Sam George, the scan isn't going to be any worse than him producing a sample. Bit of a bugger when they dig their heels in though. I'm quite lucky cos dh will say no so far and then if I keep pestering he says "do I have any choice?" (as when we got two kittens instead of one!!) I say no and he does it  - don't get me wrong he doesn't like it when I do it so I keep it to a minimum as I don't know when that particular ploy will stop working but it certainly is useful 

Littlelamb - you are just as crazy as Swinny outside all morning , *whisper* I got to the front of the queue because my best mates boss is a big softy, shhhh!  She is the chief buyer for the shop and was saying "aw, mate I'm sorry I can't let you in at the front, I can't show favouritism cos things will just disintegrate in to chaos if I do"
I said it was fine (which it was, fairs fair) I was perfectly happy to go and queue, but her boss came down in the middle of the conversation and she gave him the puppy eyes which worked  he ensconced me in his office til they were ready for the signing!!

Hi everyone else - dh back from the shops now (I'm a bit delicate after 5 JD+ cokes at a wedding last night)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Girls - is the 1st scan internal or external?


Internal George and so is your 8 week one xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry this is quick, i havent been too well past few days with a horrid migraine  so just had a VERY quick read through apologies for missing most of you out xxxx

Chablisgirl - welcome to the forum   Just wanted to wish you luck, you'll be a dab hand at the injections before you know it. I'm just waiting for AF in about 2 weeks before starting my 3rd IVF 

swinny - aw hun sorry to hear about the op, I know from experience how horrid these things are especially when you just want to get on.  Heres hoping the op is just the trick you need to help you get your BFP


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Poor you flower, you have my sympathy as a fellow migraine sufferer    There's nothing worse than the ones last won't budge and then leave you feeling drained for days after xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - i love Matilda's pink hat, sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks george   She looks so adorable in it doesn't she  

George, can you not try and get your DH into hypnotherapy to help him with his fear of hospitals   If he does it but it doesn't work at least he will have tried for you. Otherwise pregnancy & labour is a lot for you to go through by yourself when you don't need to


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all of the support. Hopefully it won't be too bad but got to keep an open mind until Wednesday. No point in getting in a twist until we know what we're dealing with.

Flower - Oooohh think we were twins split at birth, I suffer horrendous Migraines too. I soooooo sympathise. Hope you're feeling a bit brighter xxxxxxx

Chablisgirl - It's not bad at all hun, you will get used to doing your injections. By the time DH is back you'll be a dab hand don't you worry xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awwww look at Tilly's new photo.  She looks such a cutey pie - like one of those babies you could just cuddle forever.  I am having to stop myself going near shops for the time being otherwise I'll end up cross-dressing the poor baby, keep seeing lovely things (boys and girls), don't want to buy boring white so guess I'm going to have to wait another 7 weeks before I can buy things for real


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha, ha.  Got so distracted by Tilly's pic...... what I meant to say was Hi everyone!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well!!!

The sickness is really kicking in now - kinda like travel sickness without moving?!?!? i'm wishing the days away till next monday.....

Yvonne - glad i'm not the only one who would want to find out    (if only for the clothes shopping)

Sam -   i've got more chance of going to the moon.  He thinks its all mumbo jumbo, but it would poberbly be really good for him.  He's so kind and supportive in other ways, i've just gotta accept it   Coz my mum's passed away i was thinking of getting a Doula - has anyone got any stories

Sarah - hope it goes ok for you on wednesday      

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, get yourself some travel sickness bands from the chemist - they worked wonders for me.  I'm still wearing mine, only have the odd day where I feel queasy now but I get scared that if I take them off I'll be ill again    

Doula's are meant to be pretty good, I was reading a magazine the other day that said the average cost was about £500.  What will DH do if you decide you want a home birth?  He'll have to go and live in a hotel for a couple of days    You never know, he might well change his mind when everything sinks in properly and you've got a big bump and he feels the kicking and everything.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aahh George, so sorry to hear about your Mum. From my experience of labour the last thing I would have wanted was another 'stranger' in the room... The MWs in Macclesfield are amazing so I hope they are as good your way; they take you through the labour completely so negate the need for a Doula. 

However you want someone there who can just hold your hand occasionally and at the end shout words of encouragement ( the 'pushing' bit is NOTHING like you see on TV where the give a few gentle pushes and POP!!- I ached all over for a week afterwards like I've never ached before in my life) So did you say you have a sister, if so ask her to be your birthing partner. TBH my DH sat in a chair through my labour 'cos I banned him from the business end   But my mum couldn't resist and she was there urging me on to keep pushing ( believe my by that point the last thing you are is modest   ) so if you sister is willing to support you, don't refuse. 

Plus once he/ she/ they pop out you will want someone you love to share it with  

Yvonne, as soon as I had my 20 week scan the shopping started   I was in California for Christmas so my Mum and I went crazy  

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah.

Bright eyes when is EC?    

Kat how long to go?? How are you coping?   

Well AF made a very unwelcome reappearance yesterday for the 1st time in 14 months!! I immediately started panicking about TTC no.2 and thought I should speak to CARE to see if they would let me do and ES before I hit 36   I slept on it and realised I have a beautiful daughter that I waited 4 years for and it's not fair on her to start going through another IVF, so I am just going to be  extremely grateful for everything I have  

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - yes i could ask my sisters, i have two, one is 2 years younger than me and has just had her 1st baby, the second is my half sister who is twenty years older than me and she has 4 children.  So between them they have lots of experience and i'm close to them both.  I'm sure they would both want to be involved if iasked as they have both said they will come to the scans with me if DH wont.  

Is there any chance you could get pg naturaly? or is tx the only way if you did want another baby? is it something you could look at doing in the future?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls
EC went OK yesterday. I was a bit un-nerved by the older Anaethnatist who seemed to be in a world of her own. She was talking about general and I kept saying I was there was sedation. Then she was wittering about Laparascopies and I kept saying I was there for ICSI!! I was quite relieved to come around and be still in one piece and minus my eggs!
DH had a wobbly. He has frozen sperm  that we moved from Liverpool as we had a disaster on our first try.  He could not produce on the day. We lost £4500 and 8 eggs due to his failiure to be honest and admit it was going to be an issue long before he had to do it.  He does not cope with tx or hosptials ( I know how you feel George) and has only ever been to one appointment with me. He usually drops me off and then vanishes. However, yesterday they made him wait till after EC .Reason being that they would not defrost him till after eggs were out and if he did not defrost well, he's have to do it for real again!!! The look on his face was priceless!
Anyway, all was good in the end. We had 13 eggs, 11 were mature and 9 have fertilised so far. Fingers crossed that there is life in the old eggs yet! Back in the morning for ET. Trying to sort out my accupuncture as have to drive myself for ET and working out what time I need to get to Chester for accu, then Manchester for ET and then back to Chester for accu without getting stressed!!!
Sorry for lack of personals.. head still a bit in the clouds.
Will be back and keep up with you all
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

maybe you could have both sisters with you, george   

with regards to conceiving naturally, who knows ? all tests we had found nothing wrong with either of us and i conceived naturally when I was 20 ( ended in a termination) but we were trying for 4 years and nothing! So I'm not optimistic  

Congrats on EC Bright Eyes   Glad DH had to hang around, they should be there    Don't push yourself tomorrow with the accu. Far better you have a nice easy, relaxing day. I skipped the accu last cycle and Tilly stuck around. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright eyes - fantastic news!!!       When DH had to give his donation the nurse said to him 'come this way'  how i kept a stright face till he'd left the room i'll never know   

Sam - yes they cound do a tag team thing   

Off shopping for some new boots this afternoon   

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Bright Eyes - That's brilliant news about your little egglets. Fingers crossed that come tomorrow we've got some bobby dazzlers to go back and some to freeze. Good luck honey xxx

Sam - Thanks hun, keep you posted. Gorgeous piccie of Tilly by the way xxx

Hi Yvonne, Kat, Flower, iccle, LL and everybody else 

I'll be back tomoz to see how ET went for you Bright Eyes 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bright eyes good luck  hope all goes well and dont stress!!  xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

I hope everyone is well?? xx

Good luck for today Bright eyes xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I sort of "lurk" here cos my sister had tx at Manchester Care.  

Just wanted to say best of luck to Bright Eyes. what a fabulous crop of eggies!!  It looks like you have been through the mill a bit and just had a bit of bad luck on your cycles.  However, there is no need to be despondent.  I know you feel a bit older but Manchester Care are really experienced at dealing with older ladies and more difficult cases.  My sister was turned away from her first clinic - Manchester Care got her twins and couple and couple of frosties.  Not bad for someone who, according to her first clinic, was "untreatable" and had "zero chance" with her own eggs!!  You should feel confident you are in excellent hands!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi folks
Well there is life in the old eggs yet! Have had 3 grade 1 ( 4/6 cells) out back and also been able to freeze 4 ( 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2). It has been our best result to date at this stage. Now lets hope that miriade of drugs ( aspirin, steroids, pronyova, calcium , pellets and clexane ( ouch that hurts and brusies!).. will help us go one step further and grow / hold onto these little ones. Going to chill out now for the next few days and make the most of crap tv and books that have been gathering dust. 
Thanks for all the good wishes
Hope I'll get to konw you all a bit better over the next few weeks
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Bright Eyes!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you       Hope your 2ww isn't too long and painful 

Hi everyone...

Yvonne, Tilly has made the Grand Final for Tiny Tots   So if you get a paper please vote for No.41. I'll do the same for you next year   ( No. 56 is one of the babies from my Mum's and babies group    we can't let her beat us   )


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Bright Eyes, fantastic news, congrats on being pupo!!!

Sam, of course I'll be voting for Tilly    Wouldn't dream of voting for any other baby!!  My misery sister has never put any of her 3 into it    I will definitely be entering next year tho  

George, how you feeling?  Still sicky?  Hope it's manageable  

Kat, how you doing on the 2ww?  Not long now.....    

Hi Flower, LL, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

Not much to report from me, nearly everyone at works knows now - if they hadn't guessed already by the size of me  

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bright Eyes -  good luck x I will be watching your outcome with interest as your on the same drugs as I am going to be on!!! i've heard the clexane hurts, i got a tip to put some on ice on the area to  numb it and to pinch the skin.  were you told to get Calcichew on the protocol? i just got calcium tablets hoping thats ok?

Sam - which paper is it in? good luck 

hi everyone, just off to acu xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.. 

Bright Eyes- Well Done today! It gives the rest of us hope.. can I ask a really stupid question? I thought they could only put 2 back, not 3... can you choose to have 3 or am I not understanding??! (That is highly likely!)

This place really is a very good support.. you can see people at all stages of tx and it really helps with the preparation.

AF finally descended today (boo as not pg, but that wasn't really likely anyway(!) and harrah as can start this new journey!) Had a long dicussion with clinic as to whether today should be Day 1, they say not as didn't come till 10am and not what they term 'normal flow'. It was very bizarre having this rather intimate conversation with someone I had never met but you get used to the indignity of the whole thing after a while! Anyway that means tomorrow is 'INJECTION DAY' I have decided to do them in the evening so I could be up all night plucking up the courage to do it...

I feel a lot better having a rough idea now as to when things may happen ie approx 14 days to EC and 2 days after that for EC. And then at least I get a few days off work (there has to be some consolation for all this!!)

Can I ask- did people chose general aneasthetic or heavy sedation? And why? I really don't like the idea of being able to feel anything.. is the sedation REALLY heavy? I suppose its easier to recover with the sedation but part of me just wants to be out of it!!

Cooker beeping as potatoes done. Making proper comfort food. Corned beef hash!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Chablisgirl, you can only have 3 embies put back if you are over 40, that is HFEA regulation. Most of us just went for sedation, which is fine they knock you out completely so you can't feel a thing  

Good luck tomorrow with the 1st jab   you'll be fine


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Chablisgirl - good luck tomorrow       I had a GA, i seem to recover from them quickly  

Brighteyes - how are you feeling

Hi Flower, Sam, LL, Sarah, Yvonne and everyone else

Yvonne - the sickness is getting worse, it seems to last longer unless i'm scoffing.  Also i'm feeling weak, like i cant lift my heavy pans n stuff (might just be tired    ) How are you doing

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Fantastic news bright eyes, you get some rest and enjoy the crap TV!!! 

Chablisgal, when you have done your first jab tomorrow, you will believe us thats its absolutely nothing to worry about honestly   I had a GA and I was up and on my feet within half an hour  


Hi, Sam, Iccle, Yvonne, Flower, George, Kat & Sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls  


Congrats Bright Eyes 

I never really had much trouble with the Clexane - I did get the odd stinger that was quite bad but on the whole not too bad.
Flower, as for the calcichew, I didn't get them cos they had Aspartame in so I got it's cheaper (by £13 a box!!) relative adcal - just the same and no nasties   quite yummy really

Chablis, sedation is fine honestly - I don't remember much of anything from my ET's


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the  postitive vibes
Flowerpot - we were able to have 3 put back as I am over 40. I was in two minds but has we were lucky enough to have a few others to freeze.. I thought that bettter in than out and to risk losing one via a freeze! The risks of 3 sticking are so minimul I thought worth it. Saying that I had a nighmare last night that the 3 divided to 6 and all hung around!! Also, I did not get " cacichew" as they were £16. I got chewable calcium ( 500mg) from Holland and Barrett for £2.99. I'd rather a tablet as these are pretty sweet and sickly but could not find any of the right dose.
Chablis - thinking of you this AM. You will be fine. It's mind over matter and the jabs don't hurt. In my last clinic they gave me a self-injector to load the needle into as I was a needle phob. I ended up with bruises as I was holding it so tigh to my leg leaving a round mark. This time I just did it without and it was a doddle. I had the same issue with my AF. As it came at 11, they said that it did not count as day 1. They know what they are talking about as they have got it right .. so far.. for me. I have had sedation everytime and not remembered a thing.. and far less after effects than a general. I was wide awake within 5 mins after.
Iccle - I'll get the icecube out later! It's the after brusing that it sore. I wonder where I'll be able to find a white bit of skin at this rate after 2 weeks! Brusing sitting right where my jeans dig in!
Off to GP to try to get a sick note now. My job is so stressful ( long hours, no lunch, crisis after crisis, ...), I don't want to risk putting myself under pressure. My last clinic signed me off but Care told me to go to GP.. maybe cause not a general hosp?
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Well feeling a bit sore today but big improvement from yesterday. I asked my consultant Ms Ferguson to have a good look around whilst she was doing the laparoscopy and I also asked if she could put the dye through my remaining tube (which after my last ectopic I was told that it was stuck to my left ovary and blocked) and when she came to see me after my op, she said that the dye had gone straight through the tube and everything looked fine with the tube and my left ovary. I nearly fell out of the bed. She managed to remove the cysts from my right ovary and the hysteroscopy showed that my uterus was clear and the adenomyosis wasn’t protruding into the uterus wall. I am sooooooooooooo relived as before I went in I thought that it was curtains for me and now I even have the possibility of conceiving naturally (slim chances I know because of my hormone levels but I am giving it a go anyway). She also said that I have a heart shaped uterus, has anybody heard of that

Had a bit of a wobbly again coming out of the anaestethic, my blood pressure always falls through the floor and my whole body was shaking and shivering, I had warming blankets on for ages. Not good when your in pain aswell!!

Anyhow, I now feel like I’ve had a full MOT and it’s all good hopefully.

I went to see a medium last week and she kept saying to me that she could see a pregnancy in November and at the time I just thought what a load of nonsense, I can’t get pregnant and I’m not even considering having my snowbabies put back until January. Lets hope she’s right. She was spot on with everything else she told me, so I am praying for a miracle now. Poor Paul had better stand by!!

Bright Eyes – That’s an fantastic result. Sending you lots of. I too will be watching you with lots of interest as I’m the same as flowerpot, I’m having the same drugs as you for my FET. Hope you got your sicknote hun xx

Kat – How you doing on the 2WW?

Hello LL, when are you starting?? 

Iccle One - What's happening with you chick. Are you still back and to, to St Mary's?? Or did you decided to come back to Care??

Chablisgirl – I have had sedation twice and to be honest it’s just the same as a general it’s that heavy. Plus you don’t have the nasty side effects of a full GA. I would never have a GA unless absolutely necessary as I have wobbly’s with it. I promise you, you won’t know a thing about it until you are being wheeled back to your room, plus why fork out another £300 and odd quid.

Samper – Tilly will win hands down she’s gorgeoooooooous. How's Fred now by the way? 

George – How you doing my darling?? Still feeling Icky??

Yvonne – We’ll be needing a bump picture of you now so that we can see xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah I am SOOO pleased for you, you must be over the moon   Don't worry about your uterus shape, mine is the same (heart shaped or biocurneate) it only causes problems if the septum is abnormally large or seperates the uterus into 2 chambers which can be a problem during pregnancy in restricting the growth of your baby. Mine caused no problems what so ever and I'm sure she would have told you if it was going to be a proble.

Fred is much better thanks, he has settled down in the new house which helps.

   for that Nov BFP


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Chablisgal, I opted for sedation and don't remember a thing apart from giggling to hubby that I felt tipsy and then saying to the theatre nurse I could do with some of this on a Saturday night    Next thing I remember was being in recovery with Ady shouting at me saying we got 15 eggs!  They described it to me as more like a light anaesthetic and hubby says I was spark out all the way through.  Manchester do very good sedation - you've probably been reading some of the horror stories on here have you?  I know not all clinics use the same quality sedation drugs, plus they gave me liquid voltarol painkiller about half an hour before I went down to theatre.

George, I know that weak and frail feeling    Unfortunately my sickness has decided to make a reappearance after a couple of weeks of doing okay.  Thankfully I haven't actually been sick, I just feel sick if I'm hungry now.  Struggling a bit with work at the moment, by 3pm I just want to go to sleep!  Although it has been pretty stressful the last couple of weeks, we had investors in people reaccreditation this week and the assessor was in for 2 days - guess whose job that was!  It should pass in the next couple of weeks though...... hope so, can't remember the last time I even did the dishes, DH has been doing it all    Not impressed either, our chief exec made me stand up in the staff meeting to tell them we'd passed the investors assessment and then made a big fuss of thanking me in front of all the staff - not great when I'm a hormonal wreck so almost made a show of myself and everyone was sat giggling going "oh no, don't set her off".  

LL and Flower, not long for you girlies now, how exciting!!!!    

Iccle, any news?  Am assuming you spoke to Care by now?  Did you decide to do a full cycle yourselves or do another e/s?

Sarah, that's absolutely fantastic news, really glad you got a more positive outcome.  Who knows, that holiday might just do the trick for you    One of the ladies in my office, her daughter had several fresh and frozen attempts at Care and then decided they couldn't do it any more.  They went away to Rome and the airline lost their luggage so they were stuck in their hotel if you get my drift    Anyway, they didn't come home alone    A few weeks later she wasn't feeling well and realised no AF so tested and it was positive!  Try not to worry about the bicornuate - if the septum isn't in the way it should be fine.  My friend at work has just had a second baby (albeit a bit traumatic this time round) and hers is virtually cut in half.  Her first son Charley, she had a bleed early on and they didn't see it on the scan and told her she must have been pg with twins but with her second when she bled early on, they found out this was the cause.  She had quite a normal pg (apart from at times you could see her bump wasn't centre on) but then this time at 34 weeks she started haemorraghing and had placental abruption and emergency c-section.  Baby Jack was fine - a bit small and spent a week in SCBU, and she recovered pretty quickly, she brought him into work 3 weeks later.  If they'd had spotted it first time round they could have done some repair work or prepared her for a second pg and booked her in for a section because of the risks.  Not meaning to scare you or anything - her case was quite severe as her uterus was literally split down the middle, just trying to say that they can monitor things because they know about it so can make sure that doesn't happen.

Sam, I sent my vote in today in the post (have filled my mums and sisters coupons in as well   )  Tilly to win, yay!!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Aaahh Yvonne you are a sweetie   Thanks


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah - great news, hope its a real step in the right direction for you      

Sam - is Tilly's competition in your local paper she'd get my vote anyway x 

Yvonne - were you ever sick? i just seem to get it when there is no food in my belly.  Can you ask to do less hours at work?  or have a little nap under your desk   I've got loads of carpet sample under mine so i could make a nice little den under there    

Hi everyone else

George x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, you're welcome.  I shall be recalling the favour next year  

George, yes I was sick for about 4-5 weeks, probably from just past 6 weeks until nearly 11 weeks then it seemed to go away.  It would start when I was trying to brush my teeth in a morning.  Every time I got the toothbrush to my back teeth I'd start gagging.  If I managed to breath through it I was okay but if I threw up it'd last all day on and off.  I even managed to smack my head on the bathroom cabinet between the sink and the toilet one morning because I'd left it open    Also went through several toothbrushes that ended up in the toilet bowl in my rush to move from the sink to the loo    Good job Boots do them on 3 for 2!  DH dragged me to the GP after a bad couple of days when I'd not moved from the bedroom/bathroom because he got all panicky (bless him) and I got told if I was sick for more than 48 hours again, I had to go into hospital to be put on a drip to rehydrate    Thankfully it didn't get that bad again.  It seemed to go away at 11 weeks-ish but then the last couple of days I've been feeling queasy again (but not being sick) but think that might be because I've been so knackered with work.  I could work less hours but with Christmas coming and trying to get enough saved to cover my mat leave when I drop on to SMP it'd mean a drop in money as well.  Work are pretty good though and if I'm having an off day, I can work from home.  They even got me a laptop at 8 weeks to help out    I want your desk though, a den of carpet sounds like a fab idea


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

george, yvonne I had nausea up until 9 weeks and then full on serious puking from 10 weeks to 20 weeks!!!! everynight between 5-6pm! I even puked once on the way home from work in the car   but everyone is different.  The puking was so bad that I peeed my pants  everytime   

Try ginger biscuits and strong mints they help the nausea a bit. but the the best thing to help with the puking is milk ( which I never usually touch but I was on a pint a day during pregnancy   )

Yvonne I was aslo really tired up until 19 weeks but then got a burst of energy which lasted me straight up until the last couple of weeks- so you should start to feel better just in time for Christmas  

What do you do George? the carpet samples sound like a great nest


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

The calcium I got was from Tesco's - very chalky and very yummy  


I haven't spoken to Care yet Yvonne, AF is due next week so we're gonna see how things go with the NHS first and if they give me the runaround again then I'm calling Care and getting treatment with them.

So glad your laparoscopy went ok Swinny, I know a girl who's sister has a fully bi-cornate womb - she's got a little girl now.

Brighteyes, I always used my thighs to inject I always felt like I more area to play with - mind you I had quite substantial saddlebags then. I think they're more like saddle purses now!!!!  

Hi George, Sam, Flower, Chablis, Jenny and Em


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just popping in to say Hello  ladies. Hope your all doing well, miss talking to you all.

Love
Kerry & Bobbie
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Kerry!!!!!!!

Bobbie is looking so handsome


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you hun. He's so smiley, most of the time, and a little treasure. How you doing?


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry not been on of late but been busy as hell at work! Company making loads redundant!! Not good! Thankfully I'm not affected but horrid seeing my friends go through it.

Anyway...... 2ww driving me chuffing nuts!!! Started spotting today so am a little concerned.

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry for lack of personals but not caught up on all the gossip yet! Will make sure I catch up over the weekend.

Have a lovely Friday evening ladies! xxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, keep your chin up hun.  Really hope St Mary's come through for you this month before you have to resort to filling up the credit card  

Kerry, lovely to hear from you.  Hasn't Bobbie grown!!  And what a cheeky grin  

Sam, very odd, I'm drinking loads of milk as well.  Have always liked milk (was the drink we were given the most at home so still drink a glass a day) but the last few days it's been more or less all I've drank.  Can't stomach the ginger biscuits though, used to love them but not at the minute, eugh!

Kat, try not to worry too much about the spotting as long as it doesn't turn into full flow or turn bright red.  Lots of people experience implantation bleeding which is apparently pinky or brown in colour.  Get plenty of rest this weekend and put your feet up.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun      

Hi Flower, George and everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is doing ok - the weekend is here at last!!!

Iccle One - hope st Mary's get it all sorted for you   

Sam - your sickness sounded awful, i've not been sick yet, just feel it and also have lots of burps!  I'm an interior designer so i have loads of samples to show clients - when i get to many i give them away for mats or to make your shed warmer under foot   

Kat - i think we've met on another thread - good luck       hope this is the one for you x x x

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I started doing an HND in Interior Design George, 'cos it's my hobby (I do houses up and then sell them after a couple of years or rent them) but it's a distance learning course and with having IVF, getting pregnant and having Tilly I haven't done anything for ages. I need to crack on and get doing it,. Do you work for yourself?? 

Kat try not to worry about the spotting, I had it on the sunday & monday before my OTD (OTD was on the friday) and in my case it was a good sign so   

Hi Kerry, nice to hear from you- glad you and Bobbie are well  

Iccle One    those suckers don't mess you around this month  

When will you be starting jabbing again Flower??

hi everyone else..

Right I'm off to hang some wallpaper in my lounge, we bought the house 'cos it needed no work and was really nicely presented but it's just missing the wow factor so can't resist adding a few feature walls    

Brighteyes how's your 2ww going?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam - no i work for a small company.  We do mostly commecail interiors (offices and stuff) some are really good and let you be creative others are just boring and want white walls and blue carpet    I've done a few house myself and i would much rather do that for a living, i dont even mind getting my hands dirty - its quite satisfying!!  Also with houses you dont have to get building control to sign everything off - can be a right pain in the butt (but i guess its all for good reason).  How long is the HND course what wallpaper are you putting up? i'm tempeted to put some up too...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I can do the HND at my leisure so I need to get cracking with it again  I know what you mean I'd hate to have to do really boring stuff..it's not my thing at all 

I have put this wall paper either side of the fireplace, it looks funky now...still traditional but with a modern edge http://www.wallpaperandborders.co.uk/wallpaper-shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_355&products_id=400&zenid=97b79c6d84ebc87a58d29564b4f0d04c

what a lovely day, hoping everyone is having a nice day 

/links


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George and Sam, any chance you can pop round and work your magic on my house    We're in the middle of decorating before we put the house up for sale and DH bless him, well let's just say DIY isn't his strong point    He hasn't hung paper for 10 years (his dad did it last time) and with our house being such an old terrace none of the walls are straight.  He's doing an okay job...... but lets just say I'm glad we decided to go with thick white paper and then to paint over it and add a border rather than using patterned wallpaper    Whoever comes in next will change it to how they want it anyway.  When we move I'm definitely only looking at houses with square rooms


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.. just thought I would say hello. And doesn't it make a difference to the world when the sun is shining!!

I am on Day 3 of Menopur injections today.. and they have not been nearly as bed as I feared! Thank you everyone for all your advice. I was getting myself so wound up about them but really there wasn't a problem. I am not so sure about the ones in the tummy though!

I have 1st scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed for some action in the old ovaries. What should I expect to see on a Day 6 scan on the short protocol? What am I looking for? God- I ask some stupid questions don't I??!!

Hope everyone having a good day...


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablisgirl - i think they are looking to see how many are starting to grow, not to sure my self, i'm sure one of the other ladies will let you know - good luck for your scan  

Yvonne - it doesnt matter if the room is square so long a you dont use stripy paper   you could end up with something out of a fun house      

Sam - love the wallpaper, i want some now - i've got only painted walls at the mo. 

Hope everyone enjoyed the sun   today

George x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just got back from my scan - there is one tiny embie there but no heartbeat yet.  I feel a bit disapointed - gotta wait another week for another scan.

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George I'm so sorry  and I hope and pray you get better news at your scan next week   Is it normal to leave you another week?

Chablisgirl - it depends on how fast you are responding, I had nothing much happening until I was quite a bit into stims as I was a slow responder, so dont worry if there isnt much activitiy, they will tell you how many follies you are showing and the sizes and also check your womb lining.  You will also have BT's and they ring in the afternoon if you need to change anything like upping your stims or reducing them  for tomorrow

hi everyone else xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Sam hun I meant to say that AF should be here midweek next week so will start stims then, so about a week and a few days to go   I have four more progesterone tablets to take then AF should arrive within the following 7 days (last time it came 6 days after)    Hope your ok xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, so soon   Please god this is it for you now... 3rd Time Lucky, Tilly and I both send our love  

George, sorry I forgot it was your scan today, don't worry lots of people don't see a h/b at 1st scan- at least you'll have another scan now and another chance to see your little embie again soon


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, easier said than done I know but try not to worry, it can be up to 7 weeks before a hb is seen so it might just be a bit early.  Keeping everything crossed for you for next week    

Flower, fab news, not long now!!

Hi everyone else, must dash, off to my mums to be fed  

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Yvonne and Sam, sorry I didnt realise it wasnt such bad news for George, you can tell I am the one who hasnt been pregnant    George - hope the girls have helped ease your worry 

Thanks for the good luck vibes, I'm raring to go but will probably have several blips between now and then!! 

Yvonne can I come to your mums please? i have no idea what to cook? 

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

The more the merrier flower!  If you can put up with nosy 5 year old niece, thomas the tank obsessed 2 year old nephew and 9 month old niece screaming because she's teething and got an ear infection    I'm still useless at cooking for myself if DH is at work - nothing appeals but if someone else makes it for me I don't have a choice


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, meant to add I put you at 6w 2days from your e/c date, is that right?  If so, you bubs could be a late implanter and didn't implant until the second week after e/t which could mean you're actually only about 5 weeks ish so it would be way to early for a h/b.  xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like fun yvonne !!!    Gives us both plenty of practice


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll pack em in a suitcase and send them your way for a few days.  You'd soon send them back    They're lovely really, just hard work when all 3 are together    Eyes in the back of your head and all that......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

on second thoughts....... 

 think i'll stick to a ready meal out the freezer


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - thanks for the positive messages  

Chablisgal - how are you doing today

Flower - hope it all goes to plan for you now   

Yvonne - yes, also the scan lady said it was small (3mm) so prehaps a late implanter as you say    

Sam - hows the voting going for Tilly?

Hi everyone else x x x

George


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey George   keep your chin up hon, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Hi girls   nothing new with me - just waiting (not exactly eagerly either!) AF so I can see what St Mary's say - this time we will go with Care though if they refuse again. I keep having bad dreams about various reasons for not being able to have treatment at either hospital and I keep double checking with dh that we can still go with Care if St Mary's say no, and bless him he hasn't told me to shut up yet  .

I'm fixing one of the curtains at the mo 'cos the kittens have taken a liking to sitting on it where it hangs from the pole and it is very nearly destroyed!   - I have moved their climbing frame as well now so they can't reach them!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Iccle One - will you get your kitties something new to play on how long do you have to wait for AF for?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi, no I have kept their climbing frame / den just moved it away from the curtains - here's a pic, also a couple of pic's of what I helped my sister with yesterday!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Very impressive Iccle One I can spot the 'In the Night Garden' characters but who are the others  I'm dreading Tilly get to the TV age


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sam just seen you, Tilly and your DH on the telly!!! Tilly was such a star bless her!! The house was really nice I wouldnt mind it myself!! 

Sorry I havent been on for a few days will try to get on later tonight xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL, I looked rough with those bags under my eyes- I'll blame the lack of sleep   Tilly was so tiny then little cutie.

Kat how are you? when is OTD   

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Samper – These Bicornate Uterus’s are quite common I think. Since she told me about four of my friends and work colleagues have said “Oh yeah I’ve got one of those”. Makes me feel so much better and Tilly arrived without any fuss hey!! Handy to know you’re a dab hand at the old interior designing, shall we nickname you LLB

Yvonne – I am feeling so much more positive now. This weekend just gone would have been ovulation weekend and even with stitches and a sore tummy, Paul didn’t know what had hit him. 

George   How you doing this week babes?? Any better with the old MS?? The little heartbeat will be flickering for you next week xx

Iccle One – Saddle purses mine are more like saddle suitcases  
Hope St Mary's sort their act out for you this month babes. I am routing for you    

Kerry – awwwww Bobbie is sooooo cute xxx

Kat – Hang in there kiddo. 2 more days. Have you been tempted to test yet  

Chablis – Glad you’re fairing ok with the jabs. It’s not too bad is it!! On your day 6 scan they should start to see a your follies, mine are only ever about 9mm at day 6. I too am like Flowerpot, bit of a slow starter.

Flower- OMG it’s nearly here, how exciting. Make this the one     

LL – Hello sweetie how’s you??

Well tonight is going to be a sad night for Paul and I as we're off to the airport to wave BIL,SIL and our nieces and nephews off to their new life in Oz. I am absolutely dreading it.

Laters taters xxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Sam, you looked lovely on the TV, not many look as good as that when they have just had a new baby  

Iccle, I do hope that St Marys sort you out this month, when will you know? At least you and Dh have decided to go with Care if they let you down again. If you go with Care will it be this cycle or next? Love the wall murals aren't you and your sister clever, are they hand drawn? 

Yvonne,  how are you feeling? You are in the best trimester now I bet you are blooming! Any kicks yet?  

Sarah, your BIL & SIL are brave & adventurous, it must be a sad time though, hopefully you will get to visit for holidays?  

Chablisgal hows the scan gone??

Kat, not long now  

George, 6 wks is really early, I'm sure there will be a HB next week  

Flower, not long for us two now  Are you getting nervous? I am a bit! When is your AF due? Mines due next Wednesday, but I am having mild period pains now so I am wondering if it might come early. My last AF was 5 days late so you never now I might be back on my normal cycle, if you now what I mean? 

I'm not enjoying these darker nights and mornings   Roll on spring!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi everyone just trying to have a quick catch up whilst dh washes the pots before we settle down to watch the tv 

Swinny - my SIl, BIL and their 4 month old son (our nephew) emigrated to oz in december. it was truly heartbreaking but although we miss them terribly you do soon adjust to the change.  Get yourself a webcam and get SKYPE, you can talk on the webcam to each other via skype for free, we talk to them every sunday and its really clear 

LL - we really are so close!   i have 3 more progesterones to take so last one is Thursday night, last time I took it AF came 6 days later - wednesday    i have to ring on CD1 and go for a scan that day or the following day.  At the moment I'm raring to go but I'm sure I'll have a few "moments" before i start!!  

Iccle - i really hope everything gets sorted for you, its stressful enough without having a load of messing about 

Sam - oh no what programme have i missed

 to the rest of you xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

What was the programme Sam? I'll get dh to download it  

I am just waiting on AF (due tomorrow and it's usually when I wake up) so it will be Thursday morning to St Mary's for a blood test) we'll know by Friday what we are doing.
From what I remember St Mary's said that they'd want me on a day 1 or two start so I think regardless of who it's with, then next AF will be the one.

My sis uses a projector now Littlelamb, doing that kind of stuff is her speciality (she's a decorator) and it all used to get done by being hand graphed out on the wall   so much easier now as she has acetates for people to choose from - so much tidier! I only ever copied what she had drawn and painted them so she has to take all the credit I'm afraid!!
I think the others are Fifi and the Flowertops Sam (I'm not really up on kids stuff though   )

See you later guys x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle, you still must have a steady hand to keep within the lines - I'd make a complete hash of something like that    Hope St Mary's come through for you this month  

Flower and LL, sooo close now.  Really hope it all goes well for you both  

Flower, how was the ready meal    I'm sure it wouldn't have been as entertaining as me sending the sproglets to visit    Not that you'd have much of a house left by the time they finished  

LL, I think the "blooming" phase is passing me by    Still feel rough as a dog    People were saying I'd feel better by 12 weeks and now they've gone and moved the goal posts to I'll feel better by 16 weeks    No movements yet, not that I can feel anyway.  I imagine they'll start soon though, can't believe how quickly time is passing by    

Sarah, you go girl    I'm sure Paul won't be complaining if he's anything like Ady    We're due a little miracle on here!

Sam, how dare they show the programme on daytime tv while we're all at work    What was it and I'll see if I can get it on repeat on catch up.

George, at 3mm defo sounds like a late one, I think I was about 4mm and my scan was 6w 3d.  Plus I was measuring at exact dates, my edd has never been put later so it dug in right away.  All the worry will be worthwhile when you see that hb next week    And just think, it'll probably put your due date back a week so you'll enjoy having that bump a bit longer  

Kat, how you doing?  You must be due to test soon.  Hope everything is okay with you  

Right off to bed before I nod off at the computer!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

can't stop Tilly is moaning but we were on Open House yesterday 

I am an expert in families being seperated my Mum, Dad and sis live in California and my brother lives in Boston ( 1 bro lives with us now)- Skype is derfinitely the way forward and on the plus side you get some great cheap hols  

Any news from Kat

Yvonne hate to push the goal posts further but prepare to feel better at 20 weeks, thats how long it took me  

Iccle One   that St mary's sort their act out


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

here is the iplayer link to watch us...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00f301l/Open_House_Series_2_Wilmslow/

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks sam will take a look at that at home (wont allow on work computer)!

Iccle - good luck for st marys 

must get back to work! xx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi everyone.......

Sorry for being elusive!!! Things are not looking good at all........ been full flow bleeding with cramps and clots since Monday.

Testing Friday morning but think I know what the outcome is.

Absolutely heartbroken as DH has categorically stated that this is the last time.

I'll let you know the results Friday.

Thanks so much for the support guys........... it really does mean a lot.

Karina. xxxxx*


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Kat I am so sorry     I wondered why we hadn't heard from you. Take care of of yourself


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kat I'm so sorry hun  Its so unfair    How many days past ET was it on Monday?  big hug xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Kat - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just watched the show Sam - Tilly is gorgeous!! she was so cute sticking her tongue out !! did you put in an offer on that house? xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Helo all,

First of all sorry Kat about your news.. we can all relate to it and it is horrid. How are you feeling today?

I went for 1st scan on Tuesday and they said there were 3 decent follies and a number of other tiny ones. The biggest was 10. I have no idea if this is good or bad or whether I have enough?? I am back on Fri for another scan (will be Day 9) and am also now on the Cetrocide injs to stop ov as well as Menopur.

All great fun and I feel like a pin cushion!!

Must go as DH just got home and I need to do dinner...


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

I am so sorry Kat   love to both you and your DH xxx

Glad your scan went well Chablisgal, not long for you now!!

Love to everyone LLxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Kat I'm sorry hun  , it is so crappy I know


Well, AF arrived this afternoon - and it bloody hurts, phoning St Mary's in the morning (they didn't answer this afternoon) and should be in on Friday morning for the checks.

Gotta go have a hot bath and a glass of wine


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Flower   No we had already offered on the house we bought but the agent still wanted me to go round. It was a nice house but just missing the period character that I love  

Here goes Iccle One    enjoy that wine hopefully it'll be the last for 9 months  

Way to go Chablisgirl, grow follies grow  

hi everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah i see Sam 

Chablisgirl, thats good hun, keep up the good work  lots of water, protein and your hwb or wheatbag 

Iccle, hope St marys give you good news 

hi everyone xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you lot are quiet!! I normally cant keep up!!!    

Iccle hows it going?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Flower I'm here!!! That toot woke me up lol!!

Hi girls, hope you are all doing well?

Iccle how did St Marys go today??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry, not been around much last couple of days, been off work with non-stop day and night puking and feel like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson.  Meant to be going back tomorrow but I just feel wiped out..... feel like I ought to go in though as they were so understanding with tx etc. but just don't know if I can face it.  I feel like if I don't go everyone will think I'm just being a wuss.

Kat really sorry hun     Is there no chance you can convince DH to give it one more go?  

Iccle, hope AF is not giving you too much grief.  Good luck with St Mary's  

Flower and LL, how you both doing?  Counting down the days I bet  

George, just realised your scan is Tuesday, that's my birthday so it's bound to be a lucky day      

Hi Sam and Tilly and anyone I've missed.

Off for a shower and into my pj's now.

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

it was touch and go for a while (St Mary's were 'too busy' to do any calling) but I am in tomorrow morning for yet another blood test and scan  - so up at the crack of midnight for us (well 5:30am   ) to get there first on the list so I can be done for 9am and in work on time.


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Well my 2nd IVF journey is at an end with a ................. heartbroken......... but following what has happened this week I knew anyway. 

Wishing every single one of you the very best of luck on your journey through this crazy processs and hoping that it works for you....... I really really do.

I'll bob on every now and again to see how you're all doing but need to take a bit of time out now!

Take care ladies and thank you so much for your support, this site has been a god send and you are all stars in my opinion.

With love and my very best wishes to you all.

Karina. xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Karina I'm so sorry hun  take lots of time to cry your tears and to come to terms with whats happened and you will bounce back hun like we always do   Here whenever you need us you know that 

Iccle - good luck today 

Yvonne - stay off if your not upto it, some people suffer worse with sickness than others so [email protected] what they think   

 to all xxxx its friday wooo hooo!!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Kat, I truly am sorry   Take care of yourself, hope to hear from you soon. Like Flower said we are all here for you if you want us xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I tried posting earlier, but the 1st time Tilly shut the browsre down and the 2nd time my pc crashed so fingers crossed this works...

 Kat   i am so sorry.   Take care of yourself. 

Iccle One         when will they tell you, you are good to go??

Yvonne you are not a wuss at all   I totally empathise with you the 1st half of pregnancy is tough   you are on th home straight now, you will soon start feeling like you have loads of energy so hang in there an in the mean time REST  

Chablis hope there are loads of follies today  

hi flower, getting excited yet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sam how are you?  I'm just feeling raring to go to be honest, although i want AF to now wait till at least sunday so i can get my CD1 scan sorted on a weekday rather than when they are closed!!! xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat- Really sorry to hear your news. There really are no words.  Hope you are feeling a little better as each day goes by x

I went for scan today. Is now Day 9 and about 10 follies (from 8-12 in size) plus lots of little ones. Back in on Mon for them to decide what to do with me.. may be ET on Wed or Thurs next week.

Can anyone help with what is good/ bad/ normal for no. and size of follies before EC? I am so confused!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis there is no 'normal' number of follies I only had 5 each time and got BFPs each time so 10 is a great result  

With regards to size they like them to be over 19mm, so all sounding great for you. 

Flower I'm great thanks, fingers crossed for AF on Sunday    

Iccle any news   

I'm rooting for all of you    What an amazing early Christmas present


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Kat - sorry about he result hon, assuming it's going to be neg because of bleeding doesn't make it any easier on the day  

Well St Mary's denied me treatment yet again - this time because they say I have a 7.7 cm cyst, amazingly even though a 6cm cyst put me in hospital a couple of years ago because of the pain I can't feel a thing!!!
It does my head in more because they don't let you look at the screen when they scan you like Care do so all this time I have only had their word for what they have seen (and I know what to look for by now!)

Anyway, we stopped by Care on the way home and said I wanted another cycle with them - they are going to get my protocol sorted (with Aspirin and Clexane) and bring me in next AF for a scan and blood test so I should be good to go mid November  
Aaaah back to proper appointments, being treated like a person, open and honest treatment  

bloody St Mary's still had me nearly crying though   but, I'm done with them now, stuff 'em!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam and Flower    Thanks for your kind words.  DH put his foot down in the end and switched my alarm off when he came to bed and left a message on the answerphone at work for me.  I wasn't sick yesterday and haven't been so far today   just slept most of the day yesterday which I think was just what I needed.  Feel a bit more like my old self this morning!

Kat, I think you were very brave to even do the test.  I know the clinic says still to test but it's not an easy thing to do  

Iccle, I am so furious with St Mary's for you    I can't believe they wouldn't even show you the screen.  Like you say, you would know if you had a cyst that big because you'd be in absolute agony.  My cousin lost one of her ovaries 18 months ago with a 5cm cyst and she had been having pain with that for a while (silly girl didn't get herself to the docs when it started and then it ruptured, typical teenagers!)  I'm so pleased Care are letting you go next AF.  I really have very little faith in the NHS any more - they caused our IF problems not warning DH about the drugs he was on and then refusing to help us when we realised there was a problem.

Chablis, sounds like those follies are really coming on.  I think I had just over 20 altogether (seems like forever ago now!) and I had quite a few lead follies over 18mm.  My stomach was enormous by the day of ec  

Flower, fingers crossed AF behaves herself and arrives Sunday for a weekday scan  

LL, where you up to?  You're similar to Flower aren't you?

Hi everyone else.  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, those bast***ds   I am so glad you are back with CARE   They will get your BFP. You should write a letter of complaint to your PCT about the poor treatment you have received. They should be made aware that their money is being wasted! At least now you know you are going to get the proper drugs you need as well which the NHS would never have given you.

Yvonne, so glad you are feeling better


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all just checking in to see how you all are?
I have moved house so only just got my internet up and running, hope I can catch up with u all soon xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Kat -   sorry honey, hope you can gain the strenth to try again   

Chablisgal - sounds like your doing great, do you have a bloated tummy yet?  

Iccle One - St. Mary's are a waste of time.  I think they look for excuses not to treat you! I hope care can give you the tx you deserve   

Yvonne - hope your feeling better soon   are you eating or off your food?

Hi everyone else!!! where did the sunshine go

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quick one from me girls, just wanted to re-affirm what Iccle said about st marys, i too had just had enough.  I know we have to pay with CARE but the service is so much better, good luck hun, you wont be too far behind me 

hope your all ok girlies  

hi princess  xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree flower pot can't fault care at all they were excelant with me but they should be really becouse it is a horrible thing to go through.  I'd do it all again though


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

hi all

can't stay long got to sell some stuff on ebay.

hope everyine is well.

brighteyes how's the 2ww going?? how long 'til otd??   

sam


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Kat -  sorry honey, hope you can gain the strenth to try again
> 
> ...


Bloated... what is that!!! I feel like the size of not just a small house but a rather extensive apartment block!!! It is very uncomfortable but I have another scan tomorrow (Day 12) so I should know more about an EC date then... hope follies have grown over the weekend . I thought about drinking some 'miracle grow' when I saw DH watering the plants!!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck with the scan sweetie


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablisgal -       good luck with your scan today!


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Update...

Scan today had 8 follies between 15 and 18 and 7 between 11 and 14. They say that is good I just keep thinking about everything that can go wrong.. that waiting room does me no good at all!!

I am booked in for EC on Thursday (they call me tomorrow to say what time and when I should take the pregnyl) and then ET on Sat. It all suddenly seems very real.

Fingers crossed I've got some nice eggs, that DH's wierd double headed sperm produces some normal ones, that Arthur and Martha get friendly in the petri dish and that they stick when I want them to!!!!

Hope everyone else well x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Chablisgal thats great.  your doing wonderfully.   for EC on thursday hun 

is everyone else ok?  no news here, AF due any time now xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Chablisgal, that's great, you should get plenty of eggies!

Flower, glad AF didn't arrive over the weekend.

Hi Princess, lovely to hear from you.

George, good luck for the scan tomorrow.  I'm sure you'll see that lovely heartbeat flickering away on the screen    

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablisgal - sounds like your doing great!!! i had ET on a Saturday which was nice to then just chill all weekend  

Hope everyone is ok - hoping to see a little beat tomorrow   

George x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Good luck for tomorrow George  

Sounds like you'll get a good crop of eggis Chablis - you having ICSI with dh's sperm?

Nice to hear from you again Princess  

I had a freakish dream this morning 

I dreamt that I was having a baby on the living room floor, I could feel the head crowning with my hands and dh was freaking out trying to get me to go to the hospital but I said 'it's ok it doesn't hurt'. I felt the head all wrinkly and hairy whilst I was resting waiting for the shoulders to come out and everything - it felt so real (apart from the lack of pain I suppose!).
Then I woke up and was gutted cos I didn't have the baby anymore  

I think I'm losing it!

Actually I have just had to come back and make an adendum - I think I'm subconciously remembering my due date, I would have been due around the middle of October (purposely didn't remember the exact date though cos I didn't want to have to deal with the anniversary every year - guess that hasn't worked!!)
God I hope things are different this time next year


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Iccle, bless you sweetie    It's not easy is it?  I know I will remember in Feb the one that didn't stick around for us     It's GOT to be your turn now xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Yvonne - some days are just harder than others


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

oh Iccle one   . Don't worry this time next year you'll be moaning about lack of sleep


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Iccle - I am really sorry to hear you had such a shocking experience at St. Marys and that they upset you so much.  I can understand wanting to use your NHS go but it's not worth it if you have to pay such a high price in other ways than money.  It is clear they have really undermined you and made you feel terrible and I am so sorry - it is appalling; too many places do this and they shouldn't get away with it.   I am so glad you are reverting to a clinic in which you have confidence and which takes a positive view of you.  Please don't worry about being "refused treatment".  Awful though it is, it is far more of a reflection on the clinic than on you - if they are not competent enough to help you then you can do without them.  My sister was sent packing from her first clinic and was devastated to be told she was "untreatable".  Mr. Patel at Manchester Care didn't agree and I'm pretty sure Kate's twins won't either.  I can understand this is really upsetting but I think St. Marys are best put down to experience and forgotten (at least for now - maybe when you are pg you can drop them a line as Kate has done to her first clinic).


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls
I am without a pc at the moment and have been for 10 days.. just at the time when you need the support of FF...DH did something to it and it blew. I have grabbed a laptop for 15 mins from someone just to catch up.. so apologies for lack of personals.
Looks like this will be a BFN for us too. Official test on Thurs but did an early one today as have awful AF pains and heavy spotting... just as with everyother cycle.
Feel gutted and so frustrated... it's either that eggs are past-sell-by-date or they don't like being in there.. and taken every drug in the book for the latter this time. I was so positive that they would all work. At least I have a few frosties that I was not expecting as a consolation but it still does not fill you with hope. Maybe time to think again or consider DE next year. Sort of getting weary with it all and having life on hold...
Chasibel.. just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world on Thurday
Hope to get to know you all better and catch up again when pc has been returned
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Bright Eyes, it's only Tuesday so sending     that today's test is just too early   and that you get your BFP on Thursday...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bright Eyes, I'm so sorry hun  

George, any news yet?  Really hope you got a good result


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Bright Eyes- A horrid feeling. Fingers crossed that its too early. Thinking of you.

Iccle- I too had a bad NHS experience although not on the smae scale as yours. They said DH was fine when he had 4% morphology which CARE (And the rest of the medical world!) say is a big problem for conceiving naturally. Wasted over a year on tests and Clomid when could have gone down the IVF route.

I am in on Thursday for EC. Have to take the HCG tonight.. I have to take 10,000 iu (2 vials) Do I take that in one or two vials of solution? I guess one as I took 3 vials of Menopur in one vial of solution- can anyone help??

Be back later- got to replenish hot water bottle!!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bright Eyes hun am sorry, hoping you have tested too early  dont worry about spotting, i read that all the time where they go onto BFP, 

chablisgirl  I cant remember about the HCG trigger sorry! i will look for the answer though as i'll be in the same boat!

Well girls AF is here  so this is it   there in the morning for a scan and FSH, drugs and stims from thursday                         xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

My scan showed one little heartbeat today so i'm really pleased - however the doc wants me back next week for another as he said it was a slow starter and was a bit small.

Brighteyes -           hope its just an early test thing for you x x x

Chablisgal - good luck for your jab tonight  

Flower - underway now!!!!  

Hi everyone else - hope your all well

George x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh George what a relief    I'm sure by next week it'll be a lot stronger     I was worried there for a bit when we'd not heard from you  

Chablisgal, you mix it the same as menopur with 1 solution.  Good luck!

Flower, woo hooo, you're on your way!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hoping you are just too early Brighteyes  

great news George - so pleased that there was a heatbeat  

Thanks for the post Jenny - I fully intend to have words with St Mary's!!! it's not like they even have the success rates to back up their stance on who gets treated!

Hi Chablis - 1 phial of liquid is ok (it's what i did at any rate!) it's amazing what the NHS can get away with isn't it!? I can't believe I wasted 6 mths on them!

Flower, how exciting- AF here   oooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Sam, whatcha selling?

Care called me today, they wanted to check when next AF was due so they can get everything together in time, ahhhh, I can't believe how pleasant it is to be back with them and how much diference there actually is - I had forgot just how efficient they are. They are so getting some choc's and flowers this time EC rolls around - I always meant to before but never got around to it.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news George   

Flower, go girl   This is it           

Iccle so glad you are back with CARE, are they putting you on a SP this time so you can skip the D/R? Selling some of Tilly's baby things- I've drawn a line under a 2nd one so selling things rather than squirreling them away in the hope that No.2 isn't far behind...

Chablis one vial is fine good luck for EC   

Hi Yvonne, hope you are feeling a bit better  

Laters girls, Tilly and I are off for a bath


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

George - Oh that's lovely news. Bet it's a little boy, they're always slow starters. Bet next week the heartbeat will be much stronger.

Flower - Oh sweetie, brilliant news. Whey Hey!!!! Roll on next month so that you've got your BFP too. I will be watching very closely and willing it to be your turn.

Brighteyes - Hang in there kiddo. Hope it's just too early yet and things change by Thursday xxx

Kat - Hiya hun, I am so very sorry. I really hoped it would work for you. Take some time out and get yourself together. Huge   xxxx

Iccle - I am so so pleased that you've decided to sack off St Mary's. I don't know of one person who has had a good experience with them. they want shutting down!!! Your back home now with people who give a sh*t!! When do you think you'll get going again??

Chablis - How you doing matey. Sounds like things are going well. When do they think EC will be??

Sam - Hope you and Tilly enjoy your bath. I tried to watch your programme but I was too late, it's gone off now.

LL - How you diddling matey??

Yvonne - How's the MS, any better??

Night night gilrs
Sarah xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Samper, you can buy all new when number 2 comes along  

Iccle, I'm really sorry that St Marys has messed you around so much & then eventually let you down   At least now you can feel comfortable and confident with Care, & it wont be long now  

Woo Hoo, Flower you're off!!  Hopefully wont be far behind you !!

George, you must have so relieved to see that little heartbeat!! And you get to see it again next week too  

Chablis enjoy your jab free day tomorrow, you must be so excited  

Yvonne, how are you? Is the grottiness showing any signs of lifting yet?  

BrightEyes, sorry to hear your news, but there might just be a glimmer of hope yet  

Sarah, hows things? When are you off on that fantastic holiday?? 

Hello anyone I've missed xxx

Nothing new here, just waiting patiently for AF to arrive should be here tomorrow, but I won't get my hopes up!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Can I ask if day 1 of AF is full flow day, or the day you start to spot? I cant remember    I'm sure it's full flow day but I am driving myself mad now thinking maybe I'm wrong


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Its the first day of full flow... I asked at the start of my cycle as I started AF at 10am and didn't get 'flowing' until the afternoon/ evening. They said to call the following day Day 1 when you wake up with full flow.

Hope that helps x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls thanks for the good luck wishes!!!

LL - I had the same question yesterday and phoned CARE. you need to have full flow before 3pm for it to be day one.  I started light AF yesterday about 3 and phoned them, they classed today as day one.  even when i went for my scan this morning i still havent come very heavy (TMI ALERT!!!!) as I get proper clots etc but she said it was fine but could just see that my lining was still very thick.  So if your spotting but not bleeding properly by 3pm then tomorrow is day one, hope that makes sense  

Iccle - so glad things are now sorted for you hurrah!!  good luck hun.  I too took chocolates and cards for them all last Xmas 

So been for scan this morning, no cysts hurrah so as long as my FSH comes back  ok (they are ringing this afternoon) I start! 

off to warm my soup, in work with AF pains, not nice..trying to manage without my strong PK's too 

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just spotted on the peer support board something i hadnt thought of, that the clocks change on saturday night so does that mean I do the injections an hour earlier?  Will ask the nurse when she rings xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Chablis & Flower, I was starting to drive myself mad   The ways its looking tomorrow looks like day 1 so, Friday will be 1st Stimms jab, yippe!!!


Flower, I'm pleased your scan went well today   Will today be your 1st jab if FSH comes back ok??


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Didnt realise it was that time of year already!! Hey ho here come the darkers nights   Could you let me know what they say about the jabs please?? x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow it's a real hive of activity round here now.

Here's to lots of early Christmas pressies to all you girls starting treatment in the next 2 months


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Best Christmas presents all round please


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL - you are literally one day behind me!!!  

FSH is 7.3 so I'm off    Start burselin injections and steroids tonight, stims tomorrow night (gonalf and menopur), oestrogen tabs Saturday and scan next weds 

Santa is bringing you and I a very special gift this year hun 

I asked about the clocks, she said it was fine as we get an hour either side so no need to change xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - thanks for all your lovely words and messages x x x

LL - has AF arrived bet you cant wait to get going  

Sarah - how funny, i think a boy too for some reason   

Flower -       good luck with your jabs tonight!

I hope everyone else is doing ok - all this talk of dark winter nights and i've got my PJ's on already   

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I was thinking boy as well george - they're always late for everything  

Flower, LL, Iccle, how exciting, fingers crossed for some of santa's magic dust for you    

I'm feeling a bit better, still puking when I brush my teeth but hey ho    Bless Ady, I got 2 bunches of calla lillies (our wedding flowers), one with a card from him and another one he'd written on behalf of smurf, bless his cotton socks.  Had me in tears!  We're away for the weekend in Windsor this weekend so I'm hoping a change of scene will give me a bit of a boost  

Sarah, not long till your hols now - bet with the dark nights creeping in you're ready for a bit of sun and sand.

Hi Sam and Tilly

Off to watch the TV before Ady puts the football on at 7:30  

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls sorry this is quick but if any of you are on line and had burselin injections, when you used it what did you do with the rest of the bottle put it in the fridge or leave it in a cupboard? i have just done the injection but cant remember what they said to do with it!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

One day in it Flower, how bizarre!! Thats if AF start full flow tommorow it should do I have been light all day so it would be unusual not to. Think my scan will be next Tuesday but if its Wednesday I might see you there!!

George I get my jimmys on ASAP everyday, I would go out in them if I could   

How lovely of your DH Yvonne, hope the weekend is a good one. Are you going around Windsor castle??

Good luck for tomorrow Chablis  

Hi everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I kept mine in the cupboard flower, it should be kept at room temperature xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, it doesn't need to go in the fridge hun xx

We are going to the castle LL, last time because I was on the 2ww, when I saw how hilly it was I chickened out


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh its fabulous, I went in August I was in ore!! I couldnt beleive that in St Georges Chapel I was stood over King Henry VIII, I couldn't get my head around it. Can't remember it being hilly, inside so you and bump should be just fine xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh thanks girls i feel better now as someone has told me the same thing on peer support. i've put it in my kitchen cupboard away from sunlight. noticed onthe box it says store between 2 and 25C.  its just the gonal f that goes in the fridge then.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh good!  Glad you said that.  It all just looked like it was going uphill from the town centre and as it was only 4 days after ET and we'd already done a day in London, I decided not to risk it.

You must have been there just after us - we went last weekend of July.  This is our freebie because the hotel cocked up big time - it was all paid for because the in-laws have timeshares with MacDonald hotels which they can swap for points and use in the hotels and they still held £600 on my switch card for extras     Some extras they thought we were having    Ady's mum phoned and played hell with them saying they'd ruined our wedding anniversary and stuff (their timeshares are worth thousands each year - they've got about 4 spread over 3 months of the year) so we got 2 nights free dinner, bed and breakfast out of it  

Flower, don't know about the gonal f sorry hun.  I know the menopur didn't need going in the fridge.  Is gonal f the pen one that has several doses in it?  If so I think I've read somewhere that once you've taken the first it has to go in the fridge.....  I just kept all my stuff in a box by the side of my bed so I could just lean over in the morning, mix, stab then go back to sleep till it was time to get up for work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yvonne!! your good!!  dh does all my mixing and stuff else i'd get confused doing 3 injections a day!  the gonal deffo goes in the fridge once you have opened it i remember that from last time


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

he, he!  I wasn't at first    3 weeks of down regging before stimms soon sorted that though    Weird how it all becomes second nature isn't it.....  My DH is needle-phobic so I no chance of help in that department, he couldn't even watch me draw up a syringe never mind sticking it in me!  You need a little tick sheet so you know what you've injected and when.  Can you do them all at the same time or do they have to be at different times of day?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you Yvonne, so you should have been compensated   I went on an organised trip with my mum, we only stopped at Windsor for a few hours on our way to London (We did Buckingham Palace & Clarence house too). Felt too rushed going around the castle and I will definatley go back again. As for Windsor itself we only saw the short walk from the coach park to the castle but it looked fab!! 

Flower, I'm not surprised you are getting confused, you are on a right concoction


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

OMG, what a day!  The car we only bought at the end of May went in for its MOT today and got declared a death trap    Poor DH is running round with his dad at the mo trying to buy us another car and we've had to borrow the money off them for it as well    So much for saving up for when I'm on mat leave    So we're really going to have to watch the pennies when we go away tomorrow, couldn't have happened at a worse time.  We were meant to be saving for a second car as well for when smurfy arrives but no chance of that now.  

DH's mum said we could borrow hers to get us through the weekend then realised it's MOT was due Saturday so the garage have taken it in this afternoon but it's an old BMW so we don't even know if that's going to pass or not so if he can't find a car today we're not going anywhere this weekend    Luckily DH's dad does the books for the garage where we take our car so they've been very accommodating.

Feels like the last few years we've just lurched from one crisis to another with the ex and ss always giving us grief, DH being ripped off by his so called mate when he went to work for him a few years ago and never getting paid which almost cost us our house and we had to postpone our wedding, our central heating broke a couple of years ago and we had to have the house re-wired and the flue and everything moved because the boiler used to be in the bedroom which cost a small fortune.  Feels like it's always DH's mum and dad bailing us out of some crisis or another   

Anyway, how is everyone today?  Anyone got any good news to cheer me up?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god Yvonne, thank god you discovered it now though before bubs comes along!  have you spoke to the place where you bought it from?  

LL - any signs of 

I am trying to stay calm but work has been HORRENDOUS today i have had a few tears    and a tantrum then to top it off CARE phoned to say our bloods had expired, just over £100 quid each    Anyway managed to get mine done in work for nothing but its just all the faffing when you are trying to have things go smooth.  finishing work next friday thank goodness! xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, sounds like we've both had the day from hell.  What I wouldn't give for just 1 glass of wine now......    Sounds like you could do with one too.  Another £200 to pay, not what you need when you're shelling out for tx.  I'm sure it'll all be worth it though  

Unfortunately the car was a private sale so no comeback    From now on we'll definitely be buying from a garage and paying the extra they charge on the forecourts rather than buying privately.  You live and learn I suppose....


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne & LL       there is always something to sting you for more money.  DH paid for our ski trip yesterday on credit card and there was a £60 charge!!!! ps. i wont be doing any sking now - the holiday was booked in the summer when i needed something to look forward to and i wanted this particular resort & hotel.  Insted i will go for lovely winter walks and stuff my face   just to add to the crap pile the travel agents change the booking to fly from birmingham!!!! so we had to rebook with another company to get a manchester flight and guess what i cost more money


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello to everyone   

Yvonne & Flower, Sorry you've both had such a bad day   If it doesn't rain it pours! Just think though Yvonne, with the car being a death trap you were lucky to have found out before you traveled to Windsor   As George says theres always something taking our pennies, if its not something going drastically wrong, then it's the government squeezing more & more money from us  

Chablis how did today go? x

Well AF is here so I start stimming tomorrow & have a scan booked for next Tuesday!! Here we go again, fingers & toes crossed!!! 
I am off out for a girly night in at one of the school mum's house tonight, so I shall be taking my large bottle of water instead of the usual wine


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooo LL make the most of the wine tonight before you can't have any tomorrow  

I am glad we found out before we went anywhere too far and before the baby comes - apparently the floor was held together with screws!!  

George, what a pain about the flights!  At least you'll get a lovely break xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whey hey LL - welcome aboard!!! 
I just did my stims, 3 lovely bruises already! feel like i have a cold coming so its bed for me soon 

george hols sound fab, i love winter scenery...closest i got this year was the Chill Factor e! 

yvonne, goodness me, how scary 

xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all...

So update from the Chablis camp (and boy could I do with a glass now!), went for EC yesterday and got 13 eggs. Mr L said that was better than average and he was happy. Now just praying that all goes well in the lab and awaiting a call from them today...

Got home from CARE with a tummy ache but as afternoon progressed, I started to feel worse and worse. Ended up feeling really dizzy with heart burn and loads of little stabbing pains in abdomen. Was yuk for about an hour and a half and then started to feel better.. I presume it was the effects as the anasthetic wore off.

After thinking I would have GA, I went for the sedation. It was fine. All I recall is the aneththatist (?) saying he had started it and I was asleep. No different to GA at all and no sore throat afterwards. Bonus!

Off work today and going for acupuncture at lunchtime. I'll let you know what the clinic say re the eggies. Fertilize you little things, please!!    

DH has re named this the 'Follie Forum' Thought that was quite a good name!

Hope everyone well..

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic news Chablisgal!  Keeping everything crossed they all fertilise and you get lots of snowbabies as well.  Good luck for EC.

Well, we're off soon, so have a good weekend everyone!

Yvonne xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

STOP PRESS...

Out of the 13, 8 suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised. I feel really odd now. It doesn't seem may out of 13 but I know al I need is 2. It was just that I was hoping for some frosties.. I suppose we can't always have everything can we??!!

I would be really happy to hear some good stories about succeses and number ratios...

This forum is a life line!!

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

That's good for ICSI Chablis - your eggs have to be fully matured for ICSI whereas if you are letting them fertilise naturally they can finish maturing in the dish


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Eurgh why did I say I'd work this morning??


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Iccle - work on a Saturday?   

Chablis - well done on your EC - 6 fertilised sounds great - whan are you in for ET? Monday?

Hi Sam, Yvonne, LL, Sarah, Flower & everyone else

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

everytime i try posting my browser crashes so i'll keep this short   hope everyone is ok..

chablis    for ET an the next 2 weeks, remember it only takes 1


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

big  all round girls.  i'm feeling rubbish today been snappy and crying most of the morning so this is a quick hell hope your all ok xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much girls.. been for ET today and out of 6 fertilised got 2 back on board and 4 frosties!!!!!!!! Really chuffed. Am very uncomfortable now so taking it easy.

What are peoples thoughts on what to do/ not to do for first few days.. how 'easy' is taking it easy And any recommendations on things I should be taking to help the sticking ( I thought about swallowing a roll of sellotape?!?) 

Off to sleep now but I'll be back later.

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Well done Chablis - and 4 for the freezer too!!!

Flower -   how come you feel so crapy hope your feeling better soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, just the bloody drugs, had tantrums then tears! lets hope its worth it 

Chablis - great news   I just took it easy for a few days especially tonight/tomorrow then just do a bit light walking around etc. no lifting and stay calm more importantly! PUPO!!  Keep taking your water.  They say laughing is good too...i've got my box set of Shameless ready 

xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Chablisgirl, glad your ET went well, I hope you are taking it easy  

Flower, how are you feeling? Any better?  

Yvonne, hope you are having a good time x  

Sam, are you still having computer probs?  

Iccle hope you got through work ok yesterday!!  

Sarah hows things? x  

George, hope you taking good care of yourself, how are you feeling?  

Hi to anyone I've missed xxx  

Well, started stimms on Friday night, I have felt quite rough, I have a headache, dizziness and I am so tired! I can't remember feeling like this last time, I just wondering if its the menopur or whether its something else   

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis, Walk, Walk, Walk it gets the blood flowing to your uterus... Nothing to strenuous but don't just sit around doing nothing,      for a BFP.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Chablisgal, for all 6 to fertilise that is a fantastic number as they have to be mature enough to be handled and manually fertilised, anything immature would break down.  We had 7, 5 suitable for ICSI and all 5 fertilised, 2 put back but the 2 grade 2's and 1 grade 3 we had couldn't be frozen (they weren't freezing grade 2's at the time).  I rested at home for a couple of days after ET then we were away for the weekend for our wedding anniversary - did a lot of walking but made sure we stopped plenty as well for a sit down and a drink    Also, I didn't let DH near me during the 2ww if you know what I mean (think he was too scared to anyway   ) - there are mixed views on that but that's what we did.  Was planning on holding out for the 6 week scan but I couldn't wait any longer    Plus I figured that lots of people carry on not even knowing they're pg and they're well protected up there  

Flower and LL, hope you're both feeling better soon  

Well, we had a lovely weekend (apart from the ex-wife phoning my mobile on Saturday and being all abusive - apparently we have no right to do anything without her say so even though DH told her twice - when we first booked it and again at the beginning of last week), sadly back to reality now    We've got to find a car over the next couple over the next couple of days as we borrowed DH's mum's but it cost her £40 to put him on the insurance for the week    That's more than a month's insurance for both of us on our car    God knows where we're going to find one.  The in-laws are lending us some money and we were meant to be getting a couple of hundred for our car from someone who wanted to fix it/do it up but it looks like we've been messed around on that one   so I've no idea where we're going to find the extra money from.  We'd just spent a load of money this month on decorating stuff for the house before we put it on the market so we're absolutely broke  

George, how you doing hun?  Still feeling sick?  I'm okay for now apart from when I brush my teeth  

Hope everyone else is okay xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yvonne  sorry to hear about the money worries etc.  I was much the same on sat when our CARE bill came, even though I knew it was coming I burst into tears.  The prices have gone up this month too  

LL - I feel dreadful too hun  I'm blaming the burselin as thats new to me.  good luck for tomorrow 

How is everyone?  I feel AWFUL on these meds....its like having a huge amount of PMT and I just feel like killing somebody, screaming or crying!  Still, onwards on upwards. Just trying to "focus on the prize" !!  Keeping my head down in work today i just hope dh doesn't cop for it instead    On the plus side I don't seem to have as bad insomnia or sickness on the steroids this time round. probably because of everything else I'm taking to add to the fun    When I think this is only the start.....one day at a time i guess


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - i've not let DH near since before we started the tx   i dont think the pessaries are very appealing   I'm feeling really rough today with a bad headache which i never normaly get - i think i'm alergic to work   Hope something turns up to help you get your new car   

Flower - hope your feeling better soon   

I've got my 3rd scan in the morning - i'm hoping this little one has grown a bit   and the docs dont give me that really worried look!

George x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Just an update from me, sorry for the lack of personals...

Not feeling great today. Had ET on Sat and still feeling very bloated. Have sore boobs and shooting pains which seem to be worse when I need the loo (which is quite often as I am trying to drink loads of water!!) Went for a walk today and will do so everyday as I think that can only be good. Am off work this week and boy am I glad to be!!!

Also, DH is back in USA working having gone at 7am this morning. He was home 2 weeks (but working in UK office) and we didn't get to do anything nice because of the tx, me feeling like crap and him working hard. No meals out etc and it all went so quickly. I feel really lonely now, its strange no DH and no tx!!!!!

Anyway, off to make dinner for one..

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening 

Yvonne glad you had a good weekend, did you manage to visit the castle? I hope you get the money for your car sorted soon, I am sure something will come up 

Flower, sorry your not feeling good either, its not nice is it? But it WILL be all worth it in the end   

Chablisgirl, poor you  How long is your DH away for?

Hello & love to Sam, Iccle, Sarah, George xx

I have my first follie scan in the morning, hopefully they will be growing nicely this time  I do have quite a lot of twinging & twanging going on so I am hoping thats a good sign


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL - what time are you in? might see you in the waiting room! i'm in at 10.15


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in at 9:45 , so we might well bump into each other!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George - good luck for your scan tomorrow  and you too LL 

chablisgirl  you are doing so well hun hang on in there. And dont worry about not doing nice things with your dh  etc, you will have lots of family days out to look forward to with your new addition so dont you worry   Did you rest for a couple of days now walking about? think thats what i will do as i'm off work and will go nuts if i dont occupy myself in some way! when is your dh home?  I always find the 2ww a bit strange as you are not jabbing etc, although this time it will be different for me as i'm jabbing right through

xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks all for words of encouragement.. DH is not home till 14th Dec so I have to go through the whole 2ww/ test thing on my own.

I feel better knowing that what I feeling seems normal... I have spent since Sat in the house (apart from a walk today and to take DH to the airport) Tried to rest but getting bored now!! Definately not been on bed rest but just pottering about. Have really tried to just keep warm and drink plenty of water and eat well.. have decided that a walk in the park for 30 mins a day will do me the world of good and I might even venture to a shop or two tomorrow... wooppee!!! I should do constructive things that I will not have time to do once I go back to work next week!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Chablisgal, We are all here for you during your 2ww xx Hope your shopping goes well today  

Well I have been for my scan and so far I have 4 follies 8, 8, 10 & 12. Mr A said I need to up my Menopur to 450 today & start Cetrotide tomorrow. I was a little dissappointed as having started on a higher dose not much seems to have happened. Although I am pleased that there are 4 good ones as only 1 is needed. Its early days yet (Day 5) still have 5th jab to do tonight so lots more can happen yet. The nurse did say that Saturday they would probably give me EC date for next week, I go back on Thursday.
I was a little upset at the scan procedure today, It was in the end room, you know the one that hasn't got the toilet. They were testing a new scanning machine which I agreed to the woman who was teaching the sonographer how to use it being present. However she took me and DH into the room & just said take your bottom half off and get on the scan table. No one went out of the room and she didn't even give me a towel until I asked her for one to put round me, so I had to strip off in front of DH (don't mind that) the sonographer & the woman demonstrator, it was so undignified! But I didn't want to make a fuss. Sorry that I went off on a rant but its off my chest now!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

George how did you go on?? x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

just want to say hi, have now lost 10's of posts so     will try again later


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh LL sorry you had an appointment like that.  I seem to have had two recent experiences of this.  Last time I had a doppler with Mr P he was trying out the new doppler machine and the two managers of the company were there but thankfully they werent looking and he left the room!  Then last time they had another new machine and the two radiographers were doing it, I was a bit  as it was CD1 and I was on my AF..not nice when you have to remove your knickers.  anyway hun, make a point of saying something if it will make you feel a bit better. And dont you think the towells are so small they give you!!! 

Now more importantly, 4 follies is still good hun, this is what i had on my first scan on my first IVF and they grew and I got more too.  I bet we end up having EC around the same time, I'll know more tomorrow after my scan.  I'm not expecting too much as I do respond slowly normally 

Sam - on no what a pain hope your ok 
xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Not good news for me - please dont read if your looking for a positive story!

3rd scan today at 8w3d showed my embie had not grown since last week and the heartbeat had gone.  I feel like someone has just whiped the rug from under my feet   I also knew the docs were not happy at the last scan so in the back of my mind so i was kinda prepared for the worst.  

I saw a new consultant today Dr M S who was very nice and positive (if you can be) about all the stuff that had gone right and how there was nothing i could have done to change the outcome.  

He refered me stright to St. Mary's EPU and i have to go back later this afternoon for another scan   before they/we decide which is the best course of action (natural, tablets or D&C) 

I'm gutted, but in a way glad there is no ambiguity any more - I've got a glass of wine in my hand at the mo   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George        so so sorry   Unfortunately I can fully relate to how you are feeling and I know Iccle one will be able to as well   At the time that this happened to me my first reaction was to think I would have been better with a BFN, but later realised that it did prove that I could get pregnant and I went straight to have a 2nd cycle as soon as CARE would let me and the result of that is now asleep upstairs.

You need to grieve now, you have had a loss and don't let anyone try and trivialise it or tell you otehrwise 

Take care, we are all here for you

x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

George I am so sorry   My thoughts are with you and you DH     

We are here for you xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

LL, I had an appointment exactly the same with the new machine and the lady watching. They didn't leave and yes the towels are small. It took forever with loads of proding and poking and not much thought to me!

George, I am so sorry to hear about your scan. I don't know what it is like to get to the heartbeat stage (I only ever got to 5w6d) but to have it and then to not have it is horrendous. The others are right as this is a time for you to grieve.. and the last thing you want to do is decide whether to have D&C etc. You poor thing. Samper gives really good advice about how to look at it- and she has the living proof!!

I really really am thinking of you and my heart goes out to you and DH.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

George honey I am so sorry  

I was going to have a medical evac but I had to wasit a week for the Clexane to come out of my system and on day 6 I started to bleed.
I visibly lost the foetal sac and it was gutting to flush it away (after freezing it to show the hospital as they asked me to keep all 'products' to make sure I lost everything).
In a way I'm glad I got through it naturally, but in others I think it would have been preferable to have the hospital do it for me, I know that if you have the medical evac they keep you to make ure you are going to be ok then let you go home so you'll do the majority on your own anyway.



I think I have been matched for a share   - totally not expected, I'll explain more when I get home


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh George, I am so so sorry          Like others have said, I have an idea what you're going through, although mine was a natural pg that I m/c and we never saw the h/b.  Thankfully I didn't have to make a choice about what to do next as the scan showed it was already starting to break down but it was still almost a week before I started to bleed.  I started tx the following af, I felt guilty about it at first but then later on was glad as it gave me something to focus on.

Ladies, those towels are terribly small    I always made sure I had a long top on so it covered me walking from the loo to the table.

Hi everyone else, will catch up properly later xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One wow a donor, that will save you a fortune  Tell us more when you can....


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just got back from St. Mary's and they have said i have to wait a week before they will do anything, as the embie is less than 6mm.  I have to go back to confirm that it is not growing as they cant take the results from Care as proof - i'm so angry and frustrated again       I'm really hoping the m/c happens natural asap now - i could scream............

On the towels - at least you get one at Care!!!! going back to the NHS is a major reality check

Iccle One - great news


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

What?!!!!!     I tell you what, St Mary's DO NOT do themselves any favours at all, I can't believe the stuff I've read about them on here.  Is there no hospital nearby with an EPU?  You could self-refer or get your GP or Care to give them a call.  That's awful to keep you waiting like that, as if you hadn't been through enough    

Iccle, have Care put you down for sharing again?!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Iccle, sounds exciting news!!! Cant wait to hear   

Thats awful making you wait George, you would think that they could at least contact Care to compare notes!   

I have decided I am going in a dress on Thursday, then i can just whip it up and get on the scan table !!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words ladies.  I'm going to do all the things you shouldn't hot bath, drinkies, pinnapple, steam room, pate........


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Aw George  St Mary's definitely belong in the dark ages as far as dignity is concerned, the monthly 'public' strip was so awful. My local hospital just took Care's notes as gospel and didn't even suggest scanning me until after I had bled and that was to check if there were any probs with the loss.

Well I had an odd call from Care this afternoon, Julie Eastham (who I thought was a Share Co-ordinator last time she called) called and said: "We have you matched so I just wanted to check when your next period is due so that we can get you synchronised"
I was shocked cos it was totally unexpected - I had asked if they would consider me for egg share again a couple of months in to St Mary's messing me about just to see where I stood but when I requested treatment the week before last I said that I wanted to cycle on my own.

It has thrown me, been kinda in a daze at work mulling it all over - I mean St Mary's reckon my FSH is shot, I don't agree with them and Care will check before they let me actually cycle with a recipient. Now, though, I have to think about what will happen if I don't get enough eggs to share (no doubt I would give them all up no matter how heartbreaking at the time).
Yes the reduced cost would be a massive bonus.
I have also decided that we will share this last time if that's what the call was about this afternoon, I guess I'll know for sure in the next day or so.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccleone, what an unexpected surprise!! That would be fantastic if they let you share again   Hopefully St Marys were wrong about your FSH, & also the diet could have interfered. I really pleased for you xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George  I'm so sorry hun   Wish i had some words of wisdom.    that sounds dreadful what St M's have said. could you ring the nurses at CARE and ask them to get onto them?  thinking of you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hmmmm now what to wear for scan tomorrow so as not to show my  too much! 

crikey update Iccle when you can xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle One - wow, loads to think about!!! really hope it swings your way   whatever you decide to do x x 

Flower - the sister we spoke to at St. M was quite adament that the 'protocal' would not allow her to use the details from a private clinic to determine the viability of the embryo.  Unbelivable considering the scan had been checked by a consultant gynocologist each time - do they think these poeple are not properly qualified I felt like saying 'its NOT going to come back to life!' sorry for ranting (need to get it off my chest)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)




----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164665.0


----------

